# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Диски ИТС от фирмы 1С - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!

## johnsm123

*В ДАННОЙ ТЕМЕ ПУБЛИКУЮТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ НА ОБРАЗЫ ДИСКОВ! ВСЕ ПРОСЬБЫ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ ЧТО-ТО КОНКРЕТНОЕ РАЗМЕЩАЕМ В ПОПРОШАЙКЕ ДЛЯ РОССИИ*
*
ПОЛНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА 1С:ИТС ЗА ДЕКАБРЬ-2019
**
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.2.19.130 от 13.02.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.5.1625 от 23.07.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.6.2530 от 14.04.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.7.2027 от 14.04.2016
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.8.2322 от 23.01.2017
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.9.2233 от 05.04.2017
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.10.2772 от 24.05.2018
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.11.3133 от 24.05.2018
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.12.1855 от 04.03.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.13.1926 от 21.08.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.14.1993 от 23.12.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.15.1869 от 17.02.2020
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020
*
_ - пароль на архивы: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек_

*В КОМПЛЕКТЫ ВКЛЮЧЕНЫ:*

Технологические платформы для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита) и OS X (только 8.3.7!)
RePack платформы для Windows (не требует лечения)
Portable-версия для Windows (не требует установки и лечения, можно носить на флешке)
Учебная версия платформы (имеет ограничения, но не требует лечения)
Серверы 1С для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Тонкие клиенты для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Клиент для OS X (только для 8.3.7)
Набор эмуляторов и патчей для различных версий Windows и Linux
Дополнительные материалы к технологической платформе

Старые ссылки: *Скрытый текст*



> Январь 2009 версия ПРОФ (4.7 Gb.)Февраль 2009 версия FULL (8.3 Gb.)Мартовский диск ITS 0903 FULLАпрель 2009 версия ПРОФ (4.7 Gb.)Июнь 2009 версия FULL (9.72 Gb.)Украина, Март 2009 годаУкраина, Апрель 2009 года

----------

AlexanderTiger (22.06.2012), apol (22.04.2016), arteska (19.10.2016), ArtoKog (19.10.2015), asvizts (31.01.2019), chastliviy (30.03.2017), chicago555 (21.03.2020), dima76 (04.04.2018), Elmatyus78 (10.07.2020), fama (08.10.2017), fil_and (19.08.2015), Flint X (15.07.2015), Hodman (16.02.2020), kran7 (25.02.2017), lionrus (23.04.2016), nik_niz (21.10.2014), nnm013414 (09.01.2020), oleg71106 (05.02.2020), olsiold (25.11.2019), Ponedelnik (16.01.2019), Redduck (18.04.2019), redwings (12.08.2019), root7 (20.02.2015), rostev (28.05.2018), Rugar (12.01.2018), sono_alex (04.06.2019), sys-78 (31.10.2017), trala (12.01.2021), Usoup1C (10.12.2014), v0v (11.01.2021), VadimShayh (11.07.2019), valentoni45 (15.04.2019), Van Ershov (24.01.2020), vlad02 (10.08.2016), zemsnarjad (20.01.2021), Григорий174 (22.02.2019), Сапаров (22.07.2016), Сохатый01 (18.11.2018), Штрек (01.11.2020)

----------


## Ymorozoff

> при наличии в виртуальном приводе диска ИТС, дает обновлять любую конфигурацию с инета и саму платформу
> 
> хз почему так, но дает стабильно


Для получения обновлений необходимо всего-то файлы:
its_new.ert
its_new.efd
и файл Info.dat с последнего диска ИТС.

И будет вам счастье.... Вечное....

=Moroz=

----------


## musa

> Для получения обновлений необходимо всего-то файлы:
> its_new.ert
> its_new.efd
> и файл Info.dat с последнего диска ИТС.
> 
> И будет вам счастье.... Вечное....
> 
> =Moroz=


а эти файлы содержатся на диске?

----------


## johnsm123

> а эти файлы содержатся на диске?


нет конечно, только info.dat

----------


## johnsm123

> А вы не могли бы перезалить 089 файл? Я его два раза скачал, winrar говорит что битый.
> Спасибо!


http://depositfiles.com/files/tvi0uckbu

----------


## johnsm123

> а у меня не дает логин с пасом требует


а какую 1с обновляешь 7 или 8? если 7-ку то даст, если 8-ю то нет
и для доступа ко всем разделам диска нужно установить эмуль от 8.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/2ihlb7csf

----------


## SerSmith

> а можно перелить на letitbit 1 файлом, ну или разбить на меньше частей,
> а то уже неделю кочаю и конца края не видно.


Я тоже неделю качал февраль 8Г. По нескольку раз некоторые заливал, т.к. в последнее время deposit не поддерживает докачку в GOLD режиме (странно).

Теперь, когда все залил, оказывается, что архив битый, причем не знаю, в каком именно куске. :mad:

----------


## johnsm123

> Мне нужна только Технологическая платформа 8.1 v8.1.13.41 (она есть на ИТС 03/2009 для Украины). А насчет обновления конфигураций и отчетностей можно наверное выложить. Может кому-то из ребят пригодится.


  под 8 платформу обновлялка не работает, она вложена здесь на воруме в теме http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716

а чем платформа для украины отличается от платформы для россии?

----------


## johnsm123

мартовский диск ITS 0903 FULL http://depositfiles.com/folders/649BPV84F
понемногу начал заливать

----------


## yermakov_d

Диско Информационно-тахнического сопровождения 1С8 для Украины
за Март 2009 г.
http://letitbit.net/download/03389d4...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7d88f89...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0248ce6...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0f1d7f4...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/cd560e8...part5.rar.html

----------


## eugene55rus

> Если стоит Алкоголь120%, то запустить Алкоголь и открыть файл *.mds (через меню файл)
> Если стоит DaemonTools, то файл *.mds открывается двойным щелчком.


Та же проблема, может быть файлы битые, пишет нет доступа к файлу-образу?

----------


## yermakov_d

Ссылка была удалена
Файл перезалил. ИТС для партнеров за Ноябрь 2009 года.
диск 1 (letitbit)
диск 2 (letitbit)
Зеркало:
диск 1 (vip_file)
диск 2 (vip-file)

----------


## eugene55rus

> Та же проблема, может быть файлы битые, пишет нет доступа к файлу-образу?


все норм, нужно установить последний Alchogol 120%

----------


## ch1mera

> Ссылка была удалена
> Файл перезалил. ИТС для партнеров за Ноябрь 2009 года.
> диск 1 (letitbit)
> диск 2 (letitbit)
> Зеркало:
> диск 1 (vip_file)
> диск 2 (vip-file)


перезалейте, пожалуйста, диск1

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Ноябрь 2009 (Украина)*

[CUT="Изображение диска DVD"][/CUT]

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

То же самое: Диск ИТС (Украина) ноябрь 2009 года
размер 1.59 Гб
deposit 
letitbit 
turbobit
vip-file

----------


## maxilove

Извините пожалуйста, а возможно Диск 1С:ИТС.Строительство Ноябрь 2009 выложить на vip-file.com? пожалуйста...:blush:

_Добавлено через 21 час 45 минут 41 секунду_
За ноябрь уже не требуется спасибо, если есть возможность по ИТС строительству прошлые месяца 2009г на vip-file.com . Заранее благодарю

----------


## maxilove

Извините а декабрьский ИТС ПРОФ и СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО еще не вышел? или его просто не выложили?:confused:

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С ИТС Декабрь 2009 года для партнеров*
sms4file DISK-1
sms4file DISK-2
Зеркало
4files DISK-1
4files DISK-2
Зеркало
vip-file DISK-1
vip-file DISK-2
Зеркало
extabit DISK-1
extabit DISK-2
Зеркало
letitbit DISK-1
letitbit DISK-2
*Примечание:* Диск 1 - 7.99 Гб  Диск 2 - 4.74 Гб
*частями оп 200 Мб с депозита*
1С ИТС декабрь 2009 года для партнеров

----------


## kws

Уважаемый *yermakov_d*, 

Скажите пожалуйста, как Вам удалось нормально эмулировать диск.
На данное время еще никому не удалось эмулировать диск, так как новая защита.
Диск не будет работать нормально, вся основная информация на диске будет недоступна. :(

----------


## yermakov_d

> Уважаемый *yermakov_d*, 
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, как Вам удалось нормально эмулировать диск.
> На данное время еще никому не удалось эмулировать диск, так как новая защита.
> Диск не будет работать нормально, вся основная информация на диске будет недоступна. :(


Ну, во первых, это удалось не мне. Но тот же вопрос я задавал и тому, кто это сделал.
Ответ: Алкоголь, + Писалка HP, + скорость чтения = 1
Лично у меня иногда получалось, а иногда нет (50/50)
Буду стараться получать образы именно из этого источника.

P.S. Завтра, а точнее, сегодня ночью, залью ПРОФ от того же автора. Надеюсь, будет такой же удачный.

----------


## Пеппи

*yermakov_d*, тогда выложите пожалуйста диски на http://free-torrents.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=1594

_Добавлено через 4 часа 26 минут 26 секунд_
ув.*yermakov_d*, 
а вы не могли бы подсказать, зачем нужна писалка?
каким пользовались алкашом и приводом?

----------


## 3638026

В Windwos 7 декабрь уже не пашет.
И "умельцы" почему-то молчат.

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь *ПРОФ ИТС за декабрь 2009 года*. Источник то же.
turbobit
letitbit
collshare.com.ua
4files
vip-file
И частями по 200 Мб на депозите
deposit

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 25 секунд_



> *yermakov_d*, тогда выложите пожалуйста диски на http://free-torrents.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=1594
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 часа 26 минут 26 секунд_
> ув.*yermakov_d*, 
> а вы не могли бы подсказать, зачем нужна писалка?
> каким пользовались алкашом и приводом?


Что касается вопроса "зачем нужна писалка" - просто по привычке. Дело в том, что я уже очень давно не встречал только читающих приводов. Отсюда и смена в терминологии. Что касается торрентов, то там источник и лежит.

----------


## Pat182

т.е. файлы на фри торренте и здесь одинаковые?

----------


## Пеппи

Но на free-torrente лежит нерабочий вариант диска :(

----------


## VsPerm

Уважаемые, просьба выложить 1С:Консалтинг декабрь 2009.

----------


## yermakov_d

> Но на free-torrente лежит нерабочий вариант диска :(


Этот вывод следует из предупреждения, набранного текстом кравного цвета?
Точно такое эе предупреждение и касательно диска для партнеров. Однако и тот и другой у меня отлично работают... Правда, ПРОФ не запустился по Windows 7 x64, зато под х86 все в порядке.

----------


## vall

*yermakov_d*, 
Скачал с летитбита проф за декабрь, при записи на болванку выходит ошибка "источник не содержит информацию RMPS". И еще, на обычный ДВД диск не входит - размер файла больше 5 Гб. Не подскажите в чем дело?

----------


## Dynamite83

> Этот вывод следует из предупреждения, набранного текстом кравного цвета?
> Точно такое эе предупреждение и касательно диска для партнеров. Однако и тот и другой у меня отлично работают... Правда, ПРОФ не запустился по Windows 7 x64, зато под х86 все в порядке.


Не увидел предупреждения красного цвета, однако франчайзинговый ИТС на Win7 x64 не запустился.

_Добавлено через 27 часов 33 минуты 47 секунд_



> Не увидел предупреждения красного цвета, однако франчайзинговый ИТС на Win7 x64 не запустился.


На XP тоже не пашет франчайзинговый, залитый с летитбита

----------


## NickOmskiy

> Диск 1С:ИТС Июнь 2010 (Бюджет) ITS1006BP


Скачал, на диск записал, в комп установил, но не запускается :( В чем причина?

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Июнь 2010 (Партнерский + дополнение)*
*Партнерский ITS1006F*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part19.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part20.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part21.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part22.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part23.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part24.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part25.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part26.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part27.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part28.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part29.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part30.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part31.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part32.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part33.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...06F.part34.rar
или
http://www.unibytes.com/RQ9slOLtnkwB
http://www.unibytes.com/rpU32WVKi_IB
http://www.unibytes.com/94wFH0S-qXYB
http://www.unibytes.com/YRCYkVdObFIB
http://www.unibytes.com/eR7s6DqM-W8B
http://www.unibytes.com/JAasFjhyHewB
http://www.unibytes.com/9Nh8an9SatkB
http://www.unibytes.com/SUZYA0KYmGcB
http://www.unibytes.com/u9QhpeI.3i-B
http://www.unibytes.com/qo0OfcEi.IkB
http://www.unibytes.com/Ok_wRa5_Gd0B
http://www.unibytes.com/zNhf.MVal.4B
http://www.unibytes.com/ApqUufbNjQwB
http://www.unibytes.com/vOHEqOY97poB
http://www.unibytes.com/slGxJo855ocB
http://www.unibytes.com/dvJQzH5Gg64B
http://www.unibytes.com/X1pzFJuqF8sB
http://www.unibytes.com/GD8WAUEVNboB
http://www.unibytes.com/2mbhzUhyYYcB
http://www.unibytes.com/GDTl.PHSRRkB
http://www.unibytes.com/QhgwztaJc4wB
http://www.unibytes.com/0hTZVRAGu40B
http://www.unibytes.com/jyAoSgSikEUB
http://www.unibytes.com/G92T2LSL7WMB
http://www.unibytes.com/ZmlHQ_dKfKYB
http://www.unibytes.com/QLGXIa403P-B
http://www.unibytes.com/3s4shW15PrwB
http://www.unibytes.com/kTnKOiwW9FMB
http://www.unibytes.com/hXflc9AvlLoB
http://www.unibytes.com/M3rwrvLPG9EB
http://www.unibytes.com/Uk9EPRMCYC4B
http://www.unibytes.com/ki1DyoZMd0IB
http://www.unibytes.com/pcxWKTahUmUB
http://www.unibytes.com/01Q8ILC.2zUB

*Дополнение ITS1006F2*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part19.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part20.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part21.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part22.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part23.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part24.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part25.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part26.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part27.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part28.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part29.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part30.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part31.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part32.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/80...6F2.part33.rar

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С ИТС*  *NRF Июнь 2010 года NRF (Для партнеров)*
На диске содержатся следующие конфигурации для 8.х
*Конфигурации для 1С 8.1*
1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.2.26 и 
1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.3.1

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.24.7 и 2.0.12.2

1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".
Версия 2.0.12.4 (ПРОФ, базовая и Корп. ПРОФ) 

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.24.7

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.12.4

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.8.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Государственные и муниципальные закупки"
Версия 1.0.2.1

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.24.4 (ПРОФ и базовая)

1С:Платежные документы 8
Конфигурация "Платежные документы"
Версия 1.0.3.1

1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.10.4

1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.16.1 и 3.0.17.1

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.11.4 (ПРОФ и базовая)

*Конфигурации для 1С 8.2*

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.24.7 и 2.0.12.2

1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".
Версия 2.0.12.4 (ПРОФ, КОРП. и базовая)

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.12.4

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.8.1

1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот
Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.5.9

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.24.4 (ПРОФ и базовая)

1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.10.4

1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Версия 1.1.1.6

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия

Библиотека включает в себя набор универсальных функциональных подсистем, 
предназначенных для использования в прикладных решениях на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2" 1.0.4.5

1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.17.1 11.0.3.6

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.11.4

Конфигурации представлены в виде установочных дистрибютивов и обновлений.
Диск 1 (7,92 Гб)
letitbit , shareflare , vip-file ,  sms4file , turbobit , Interbit.com.ua


Диск 2 (7,65 Гб)
letitbit , shareflare , vip-file , sms4file , turbobit , Interbit.com.ua

Вышеуказанные конфигурации для 8.1
turbobit , interbit.com.ua , letitfile

Вышеуказанные конфигурации для 8.2
turbobit , interbit.com.ua , letitfile

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:Консалтинг. Стандарт. Сетевая. Июнь 2010 IAS1006N*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/79...6N_.part19.rar
или
http://www.unibytes.com/NDzAaZzUvRcB
http://www.unibytes.com/.2Urxbmd2NkB
http://www.unibytes.com/LYIgS8s4Cr8B
http://www.unibytes.com/FYmx.96.gNUB
http://www.unibytes.com/S5hz4z5T5s4B
http://www.unibytes.com/SzvdhZ7erHwB
http://www.unibytes.com/6ht8zpKLCq8B
http://www.unibytes.com/ZtY_MbGn8sEB
http://www.unibytes.com/vJF4Zb9xDx4B
http://www.unibytes.com/zTpmD42ea5MB
http://www.unibytes.com/4S1LOh35jzIB
http://www.unibytes.com/aUANrXONKUgB
http://www.unibytes.com/pbTXFVgRpQ4B
http://www.unibytes.com/04chkLH0KTsB
http://www.unibytes.com/bFSEMcRRJJgB
http://www.unibytes.com/WRUHflcK_hsB
http://www.unibytes.com/CQz3aIwKTRQB
http://www.unibytes.com/oQTKHx2zSgwB
http://www.unibytes.com/.q6Lau.YgAkB

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июнь 2010 (Украина) ITS1006U*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Anthon

> Скачал, на диск записал, в комп установил, но не запускается :( В чем причина?


ха, думаешь, так все просто? )) он же защищенный. надо защиту ломануть, в архиве она есть, и на диск писать не надо можно с компа открывать с помощью Alcohol 120% 1.9 или Daemon Tools.

----------


## Alek-nn

Диск ИТС Июнь 2010 года УКРАИНА

СКАЧАТЬ ЧАСТЯМИ:

http://depositfiles.com/files/gib19cjxj
http://depositfiles.com/files/98t9wqfi7
http://depositfiles.com/files/1jn922mof
http://depositfiles.com/files/yurrhz6gw

----------


## Slava-sgups

добрый день подскажите как сломать Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Июнь 2010

----------


## maxilove

> добрый день подскажите как сломать Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Июнь 2010


Вот в архиве ломалка и описание к ней http://turbo.to/d2u99iazerx4.html

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Диск ИТС Июнь 2010 года УКРАИНА

СКАЧАТЬ ОДНИМ ФАЙЛОМ:


http://depositfiles.com/files/rp61b7ett

----------


## Alek-nn

Диск 1С:ИТС МАЙ 2010 (ПРОФ) (1)

http://depositfiles.com/files/bt68ix63m
http://depositfiles.com/files/hlb654sk1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zpdhntxa6
http://depositfiles.com/files/x7ey5ax4j
http://depositfiles.com/files/sogf5gneh
http://depositfiles.com/files/c15pliw8n
http://depositfiles.com/files/45pvuwfop
http://depositfiles.com/files/ib10nojne
http://depositfiles.com/files/frmbyqgue
http://depositfiles.com/files/7r2sgux75
http://depositfiles.com/files/yzlpu0a84
http://depositfiles.com/files/b75q9ms6p
http://depositfiles.com/files/s7z9lpgdk
http://depositfiles.com/files/mci6iev0e
http://depositfiles.com/files/ue5fblrw2
http://depositfiles.com/files/lhmcge2ob
http://depositfiles.com/files/pwhopt1u6
http://depositfiles.com/files/hg03x1apu
http://depositfiles.com/files/1m3uxsz5l
http://depositfiles.com/files/axbcdgrr8
http://depositfiles.com/files/kw5pnoqtt
http://depositfiles.com/files/pvj8bbwqs
http://depositfiles.com/files/bjn80pazk
http://depositfiles.com/files/tgufv9lde
http://depositfiles.com/files/c3vvaxc9b
http://depositfiles.com/files/xo2fruulw
http://depositfiles.com/files/er874s3mq
http://depositfiles.com/files/fbshr700d
http://depositfiles.com/files/rn5kj0iht
http://depositfiles.com/files/vfv392ms4
http://depositfiles.com/files/0giw9ypvy

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Диск 1С:ИТС МАЙ 2010 (Парнерский) (2)

http://depositfiles.com/files/b7eg6pxo3
http://depositfiles.com/files/qcpgjfu2p
http://depositfiles.com/files/k7qh3j50x
http://depositfiles.com/files/sntq63tjj
http://depositfiles.com/files/e81rblmf3
http://depositfiles.com/files/8vexjt6v2
http://depositfiles.com/files/fbzjsph8u
http://depositfiles.com/files/bqvhzkfoy
http://depositfiles.com/files/b2rdj35yy
http://depositfiles.com/files/61qd0kpv2
http://depositfiles.com/files/dgzdx4q1j
http://depositfiles.com/files/265to2ier
http://depositfiles.com/files/va8yy9ies
http://depositfiles.com/files/en8fq1y21
http://depositfiles.com/files/ekv2f4ue8
http://depositfiles.com/files/6x9o98spg
http://depositfiles.com/files/9u11ev41s
http://depositfiles.com/files/pywlgstq9
http://depositfiles.com/files/izjmdga39
http://depositfiles.com/files/dursqwrfj
http://depositfiles.com/files/ka4zrj9io
http://depositfiles.com/files/8skho7pqq
http://depositfiles.com/files/xpd29kvs0
http://depositfiles.com/files/hpk1a1szg
http://depositfiles.com/files/ee93yskyp
http://depositfiles.com/files/7uxu84c7s
http://depositfiles.com/files/9i069mj3u
http://depositfiles.com/files/znp5dtpzm
http://depositfiles.com/files/enpuxso0d
http://depositfiles.com/files/9cog59pb6
http://depositfiles.com/files/bmfviwk0g
http://depositfiles.com/files/3gd4his0y
http://depositfiles.com/files/95hb8cx4z
http://depositfiles.com/files/n27t54eu7
http://depositfiles.com/files/vdeb91zw8
http://depositfiles.com/files/zv6dxwznw
http://depositfiles.com/files/0cgxsi88u
http://depositfiles.com/files/ecmnel7xw
http://depositfiles.com/files/05qes9fms
http://depositfiles.com/files/bco0tz9bc
http://depositfiles.com/files/emr3qpcx1

----------


## Alek-nn

Диск 1С:ИТС МАЙ 2010 (Партнерский) (1)

http://depositfiles.com/files/c3vvaxc9b
http://depositfiles.com/files/xo2fruulw
http://depositfiles.com/files/er874s3mq
http://depositfiles.com/files/fbshr700d
http://depositfiles.com/files/rn5kj0iht
http://depositfiles.com/files/vfv392ms4
http://depositfiles.com/files/0giw9ypvy
http://depositfiles.com/files/bt68ix63m
http://depositfiles.com/files/hlb654sk1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zpdhntxa6
http://depositfiles.com/files/x7ey5ax4j
http://depositfiles.com/files/sogf5gneh
http://depositfiles.com/files/c15pliw8n
http://depositfiles.com/files/45pvuwfop
http://depositfiles.com/files/ib10nojne
http://depositfiles.com/files/frmbyqgue
http://depositfiles.com/files/7r2sgux75
http://depositfiles.com/files/yzlpu0a84
http://depositfiles.com/files/b75q9ms6p
http://depositfiles.com/files/s7z9lpgdk
http://depositfiles.com/files/mci6iev0e
http://depositfiles.com/files/ue5fblrw2
http://depositfiles.com/files/lhmcge2ob
http://depositfiles.com/files/pwhopt1u6
http://depositfiles.com/files/hg03x1apu
http://depositfiles.com/files/1m3uxsz5l
http://depositfiles.com/files/axbcdgrr8
http://depositfiles.com/files/kw5pnoqtt
http://depositfiles.com/files/pvj8bbwqs
http://depositfiles.com/files/bjn80pazk
http://depositfiles.com/files/tgufv9lde

----------


## Alek-nn

1С ИТС Бюджет (ПРОФ) Июнь 2010 года 

http://depositfiles.com/files/aj3iu6rc0
http://depositfiles.com/files/hgsg3duje
http://depositfiles.com/files/ftj5v7tn3
http://depositfiles.com/files/x9tlivyq8
http://depositfiles.com/files/gn01p44bx
http://depositfiles.com/files/4pom1q6i4
http://depositfiles.com/files/oxg4hrbdh
http://depositfiles.com/files/lbekemds4
http://depositfiles.com/files/hasrbu7pb
http://depositfiles.com/files/sosc73acw
http://depositfiles.com/files/du2zs8tk0
http://depositfiles.com/files/bm0vj51qb
http://depositfiles.com/files/jn2o897kd
http://depositfiles.com/files/ae1o1qil0
http://depositfiles.com/files/eiyrt8ld4
http://depositfiles.com/files/cmb0o9633
http://depositfiles.com/files/cmas5s9mc
http://depositfiles.com/files/orrd300iy
http://depositfiles.com/files/68dcwgu0a
http://depositfiles.com/files/bcwihn7ja
http://depositfiles.com/files/h6rhboci1
http://depositfiles.com/files/krfe7ngou
http://depositfiles.com/files/blwtire6e
http://depositfiles.com/files/keqbatsn7
http://depositfiles.com/files/8vzsy8400
http://depositfiles.com/files/fwxzjl4l3
http://depositfiles.com/files/nv30uodta
http://depositfiles.com/files/qpy374xww
http://depositfiles.com/files/ibpl0a82g
http://depositfiles.com/files/k8ad15du9
http://depositfiles.com/files/ggw9aiwyo

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июнь 2010 Строительство ITS1006STR*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part19.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part20.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part21.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part22.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part23.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part24.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part25.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/94...TR_.part26.rar

----------


## yermakov_d

Диск 1С ИТС ПРОФ июнь 2010 года
Размер 4.32 Гб

letitbit
vip-file
interbit.com.ua
turbobit
file-bit
sms4file
shareflare

Диск 1С ИТС Украина Июнь 2010 года
Размер 643 Мб

shareflare
letitbit
vip-file
Interbit.com.ua
turbobit
file-bit

----------


## Alek-nn

Диск 1С:ИТС Июнь 2010 Строительство ITS1006

Скачать частями


http://depositfiles.com/files/9ug2fr084
http://depositfiles.com/files/peqkgbdi3
http://depositfiles.com/files/nuxck8lfo
http://depositfiles.com/files/6w20h8hiv
http://depositfiles.com/files/t5aumsod0
http://depositfiles.com/files/prw13anih
http://depositfiles.com/files/3ne6t34h8
http://depositfiles.com/files/t8in2sp83
http://depositfiles.com/files/eirpwuhv5
http://depositfiles.com/files/ig4x7p2og
http://depositfiles.com/files/g14ck805t
http://depositfiles.com/files/g90tzxu3s
http://depositfiles.com/files/dwk4l80a8
http://depositfiles.com/files/uf7a8kehc
http://depositfiles.com/files/xntj4d1gf
http://depositfiles.com/files/al7sdm40b
http://depositfiles.com/files/2646qupse
http://depositfiles.com/files/aua7yp95x
http://depositfiles.com/files/m2c04s2l9
http://depositfiles.com/files/5uyy8gv9p
http://depositfiles.com/files/ttrphe09p
http://depositfiles.com/files/xdri0m1lj

----------


## Timwow

http://underverse.su/viewforum.php?f=469
торрент ИТС может кому пригодится

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Май 2010 (Украина) ITS1005U*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Alek-nn

ИТС ПРОФ Май 2009 года.

Скачать

http://depositfiles.com/files/4mvsr4b59
http://depositfiles.com/files/m0pyqazud
http://depositfiles.com/files/eh1u0d7vv
http://depositfiles.com/files/yhbapyav5
http://depositfiles.com/files/6shcepmq8
http://depositfiles.com/files/u7tlrehy1
http://depositfiles.com/files/z8qvswx9m
http://depositfiles.com/files/makv3ofu1
http://depositfiles.com/files/5h4aipjnm
http://depositfiles.com/files/r6f7nn1ny
http://depositfiles.com/files/8jfyvcibs
http://depositfiles.com/files/syltck57t
http://depositfiles.com/files/46r0vspkt
http://depositfiles.com/files/bvzl1a7yl
http://depositfiles.com/files/04l1a5fxb
http://depositfiles.com/files/p8bqa92tr
http://depositfiles.com/files/706zaoz42
http://depositfiles.com/files/1w3ymk0df
http://depositfiles.com/files/zvjtfqniw
http://depositfiles.com/files/llmmopegk
http://depositfiles.com/files/enolmqyx2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zbezhlszg
http://depositfiles.com/files/xndce4ss3
http://depositfiles.com/files/kg9t7tomh
http://depositfiles.com/files/bvf8qohvn
http://depositfiles.com/files/yha36nqds
http://depositfiles.com/files/lqtyt24jy
http://depositfiles.com/files/ax07hg036
http://depositfiles.com/files/th0vwf37v
http://depositfiles.com/files/p0u6xgqms
http://depositfiles.com/files/kq0hnegmm
http://depositfiles.com/files/fkq6wbs08

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 24 секунды_
Программа для просмотра образа диска:

Скачать

----------


## barsuchonok

Cкачать ИТС Украина Июнь 2010 года

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 (Техно) ITS1007T*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/zz9y_8t-feMB
http://www.unibytes.com/UZsMxmUTxjoB
http://www.unibytes.com/kMFq1dJkzokB
http://www.unibytes.com/qZF3epPp3IEB
http://www.unibytes.com/gGlFx.xsKDoB
http://www.unibytes.com/1Sn0mvaPlbwB
http://www.unibytes.com/sA1jRi0LhvwB
http://www.unibytes.com/kxwRM.UQqS4B
http://www.unibytes.com/1trSGdRC_K4B
http://www.unibytes.com/lD4HwwVzUvcB
http://www.unibytes.com/8FHql0rC5kEB
http://www.unibytes.com/NrZgMOzun.YB
http://www.unibytes.com/a-wJVOnT4uoB
http://www.unibytes.com/ZT2KqPr4As8B
http://www.unibytes.com/tz.8bupuV_EB
http://www.unibytes.com/ySOGc9rWtTcB
http://www.unibytes.com/Zakl7-L6EIwB

----------


## yermakov_d

*Диск 1С ИТС Техно Июль 2010 года*
*Размер 4 Гб*
*Скачать можно здесь:*
letitfile , turbobit , Interbit.com.ua
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare , sms4file

----------


## Alek-nn

Диск 1С ИТС Техно Июль 2010 года

Скачать частями с Deposit Files:


http://depositfiles.com/files/o2fbbju9i
http://depositfiles.com/files/qbkz7ycwa
http://depositfiles.com/files/7bh30ol1q
http://depositfiles.com/files/ur5ddigdw
http://depositfiles.com/files/pyn7o6090
http://depositfiles.com/files/o9t8pj6it
http://depositfiles.com/files/2mszf0d1y
http://depositfiles.com/files/5ixfoq4o3
http://depositfiles.com/files/2abru3hm6
http://depositfiles.com/files/rlpnxxxq2
http://depositfiles.com/files/wymqdg2fm
http://depositfiles.com/files/jtdlh7374
http://depositfiles.com/files/gft1683hw
http://depositfiles.com/files/8le6s9xqt

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1007PROF*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/IOdkx13TY.-B
http://www.unibytes.com/jdbxOhiUjmEB
http://www.unibytes.com/Rd-oa_oqUwcB
http://www.unibytes.com/kgasiE9rdzQB
http://www.unibytes.com/uAomCXhML68B
http://www.unibytes.com/IlKxavHAo.wB
http://www.unibytes.com/gCYrGtP015wB
http://www.unibytes.com/L4GaA23emNsB
http://www.unibytes.com/8qtivIMHJH-B
http://www.unibytes.com/Mt1V._gPVZYB
http://www.unibytes.com/pkpG4MrP8D0B
http://www.unibytes.com/Qh4OqThGGGMB
http://www.unibytes.com/-1jl_zkzp-wB
http://www.unibytes.com/NRuKp6OrQD8B
http://www.unibytes.com/-bz7nc_44T-B
http://www.unibytes.com/S9nX6fAaHKQB
http://www.unibytes.com/iL4D9Z6rdloB
http://www.unibytes.com/2iVOfvvrG.MB
http://www.unibytes.com/LN-y40wC.oMB
http://www.unibytes.com/phP2m3XwijUB
http://www.unibytes.com/VLXQw622bKYB
http://www.unibytes.com/TdNbrW3UdxUB
http://www.unibytes.com/NFHoK2YJrfQB

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С ИТС ПРОФ (Июль 2010 года)*
*размер 5.32 Гб* (урезан - удалены файлы-пустышки)
*Скачать можно здесь*
*turbobit , Interbit.com.ua*
letitbit
shareflare
vip-file
sms4file

Частями по 500 Мб
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5
часть 6
часть 7
часть 8
часть 9
часть 10
часть 11
часть 12

----------


## Alek-nn

*Диск ИТС Июнь 2010 года УКРАИНА

СКАЧАТЬ ОДНИМ ФАЙЛОМ:


Скаачать \ зеркало*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> ИТС Медицина у кого нибудь есть?


*ИТС Медицина**

Скачать*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1С ИТС ПРОФ (Июль 2010 года)

http://depositfiles.com/files/vl15znayd
http://depositfiles.com/files/atos89vjm
http://depositfiles.com/files/f04chcft2
http://depositfiles.com/files/c6c7ztzhw
http://depositfiles.com/files/rzm1rt8h3
http://depositfiles.com/files/hnsq2pdfo
http://depositfiles.com/files/rwvur20ax
http://depositfiles.com/files/xv3mdhy3x
http://depositfiles.com/files/88lkhgyko
http://depositfiles.com/files/d48nbv9yx
http://depositfiles.com/files/ir1lz06rv
http://depositfiles.com/files/3pco2imlq
http://depositfiles.com/files/7ajva33jc
http://depositfiles.com/files/152vnjzy0
http://depositfiles.com/files/0wb3vrl0x
http://depositfiles.com/files/z5cqctm9f
http://depositfiles.com/files/vybgtckej
http://depositfiles.com/files/u83m61txp
http://depositfiles.com/files/l6wijb7qz
http://depositfiles.com/files/hgxi0kqh0
http://depositfiles.com/files/g2tsygv0j
http://depositfiles.com/files/16wjll3ai
http://depositfiles.com/files/3ej9wubow
http://depositfiles.com/files/qcrysdsao

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Июль 2010 (Партнерский + дополнение)*
*Партнерский ITS1007F*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/mtU9nvfgc0cB
http://www.unibytes.com/Wg0Idqxs0LUB
http://www.unibytes.com/-hNhSr7or4QB
http://www.unibytes.com/gpcMjqa0g2EB
http://www.unibytes.com/ZWvS_e1ryTIB
http://www.unibytes.com/fsk_W1._1aoB
http://www.unibytes.com/_rRJIFj6eRkB
http://www.unibytes.com/XwDhS1TYeMwB
http://www.unibytes.com/-WsWytIEhYEB
http://www.unibytes.com/09wtnxq9auQB
http://www.unibytes.com/5xjgKzLDT1UB
http://www.unibytes.com/F7lVx4CWfEEB
http://www.unibytes.com/zaddCcfOmewB
http://www.unibytes.com/rIdAAzv4dw-B
http://www.unibytes.com/msQUYr6eV.UB
http://www.unibytes.com/A28nusoaSk8B
http://www.unibytes.com/ruRhuhgq5hoB
http://www.unibytes.com/PaQl7oo9CqcB
http://www.unibytes.com/RxT9EJjSVT-B
http://www.unibytes.com/g28l9Tc9VPwB
http://www.unibytes.com/YjFHitXncX4B
http://www.unibytes.com/3U8i9M.SLNcB
http://www.unibytes.com/u5yepqrWflgB
http://www.unibytes.com/US02DkY-RAgB
http://www.unibytes.com/lL5o_JhZq.gB
http://www.unibytes.com/ceYoVL3nyWEB
http://www.unibytes.com/nbw9OV2ERPcB
http://www.unibytes.com/T0pspq1g8noB
http://www.unibytes.com/AYXVh-RFZNoB
http://www.unibytes.com/Lt2npCX_EYUB

*Дополнение ITS1007F2*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/OknEP6erXQMB
http://www.unibytes.com/uJRaFW4SEiEB
http://www.unibytes.com/iCKUcXvdGPEB
http://www.unibytes.com/A3TDk47WXT0B
http://www.unibytes.com/qKenFhiQd_-B
http://www.unibytes.com/56Nqu_JVvPQB
http://www.unibytes.com/EDenxkc.HR8B
http://www.unibytes.com/4zoZECC.1qwB
http://www.unibytes.com/Y_xbcOQ.RiIB
http://www.unibytes.com/8rfRnZM_Nh8B
http://www.unibytes.com/2xfFeFx3mcoB
http://www.unibytes.com/WXDUoXbKXdwB
http://www.unibytes.com/nc_VPdPZZdEB
http://www.unibytes.com/ivjW7IQ.vJEB
http://www.unibytes.com/AzGVKI6dGM-B
http://www.unibytes.com/VuQb1jKfOOIB
http://www.unibytes.com/njnfDU_merkB
http://www.unibytes.com/aTC-Y7vD5IUB
http://www.unibytes.com/NJM7EsLHv_sB
http://www.unibytes.com/6eHpXXQAWVYB
http://www.unibytes.com/aJFqxZTNvKkB
http://www.unibytes.com/ejyP7rD6s40B
http://www.unibytes.com/NCJ49-L9qfgB
http://www.unibytes.com/uSUrHUPtnnUB
http://www.unibytes.com/09HW4AdW8yEB
http://www.unibytes.com/dCJ6xpii94kB
http://www.unibytes.com/TT2RosVOAAYB

----------


## yermakov_d

*Диск 1С ИТС*  *Июль 2010* *года для партнеров*
Диск 1 - 6,86 Гб
Диск 2 - 5,71 Гб
Скачать:
Диск 1
*Turbobit , Зеркало*
letitbit , shareflare
vip-file , sms4file
Диск 2
*turbobit , Зеркало*
letitbit , shareflare , sms4file , vip-file

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 (Украина) ITS1007U*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## barsuchonok

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 Украина

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать \ Зеркало

Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6



Зеркала: -ВНИМАНИЕ: ВСЕ ЗЕРКАЛА СОВМЕСТИМЫ-

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6


Зеркала 2:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6*

----------


## yermakov_d

*Диск 1С ИТС Украина Июль 2010 года*
*Размер* 1685,7 Мб
*Скачать:*
file-bit , letitbit
vip-file , sms4file
shareflare , turbobit , Зеркало
letitfile.com , unibytes

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 Строительство ITS1007STR*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/1xsXe7rJQ-UB
http://www.unibytes.com/H2OLKVpurhwB
http://www.unibytes.com/Cdp-8j2sstQB
http://www.unibytes.com/qZQNJnHhIvsB
http://www.unibytes.com/.JVQyUm-Ln8B
http://www.unibytes.com/NyIPwgVVZNkB
http://www.unibytes.com/jK5IlI_lacwB
http://www.unibytes.com/AhutLXzERpUB
http://www.unibytes.com/8rumLYDNDSUB
http://www.unibytes.com/tecYjufO.b4B
http://www.unibytes.com/-eyaVT5cGMIB
http://www.unibytes.com/aedDdU1Qz1-B
http://www.unibytes.com/MzhlL8jVJpMB
http://www.unibytes.com/9uNfue4pE_EB
http://www.unibytes.com/.e3HW8uWESIB
http://www.unibytes.com/62E0u3pJtTwB
http://www.unibytes.com/MyoYtHtHuswB
http://www.unibytes.com/D3J3.hOX2pMB
http://www.unibytes.com/vXKdR9l3ldcB
http://www.unibytes.com/wyQsV26JbcsB
http://www.unibytes.com/AyWAthwRGOsB
http://www.unibytes.com/fpelCZY1sRQB
http://www.unibytes.com/5tiQc2JQ74cB
http://www.unibytes.com/yW-JOso6m1sB
http://www.unibytes.com/Yk8.vjdS7PUB
http://www.unibytes.com/2JwOWhuatUcB
http://www.unibytes.com/b0Nx1Mc06YgB
http://www.unibytes.com/WE84XwKAA5oB
http://www.unibytes.com/MIu.UeTnhv-B
http://www.unibytes.com/89_cdwspdKYB

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:Консалтинг. Стандарт. Сетевая. Июль 2010 IAS1007N*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/ktNg22uS1ewB
http://www.unibytes.com/9tMZppFAztoB
http://www.unibytes.com/tyL2rXsp_84B
http://www.unibytes.com/9MeRQSxoex0B
http://www.unibytes.com/ZTQE2naw7_QB
http://www.unibytes.com/cKmu3T9mTAQB
http://www.unibytes.com/AGaFGjEtKwMB
http://www.unibytes.com/GuLEU_R-4IkB
http://www.unibytes.com/hqGyLUphh24B
http://www.unibytes.com/iij9Ww2tvZ8B

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Июль 2010 (Бюджет) ITS1007BP*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/kGoOoI.0hicB
http://www.unibytes.com/UgV.MPxSyh8B
http://www.unibytes.com/EHQ2Cwb9YPoB
http://www.unibytes.com/wStZuF0ua9EB
http://www.unibytes.com/WUstK1TIfz-B
http://www.unibytes.com/Ar5xqne930sB
http://www.unibytes.com/OK.O82cO.cwB
http://www.unibytes.com/d7QVqk3Uj4oB
http://www.unibytes.com/b4ykKr0mIPgB
http://www.unibytes.com/P8kyxuO1JP8B
http://www.unibytes.com/pvV6V.3xoT8B
http://www.unibytes.com/LnU9p86WQbQB
http://www.unibytes.com/c6CdDLgKOxQB
http://www.unibytes.com/y56v1c.bqoYB
http://www.unibytes.com/-EQYIlpHgpYB
http://www.unibytes.com/2ju5M_hWOf8B
http://www.unibytes.com/GxSb-RxdNM-B
http://www.unibytes.com/FSRU5H-faWIB
http://www.unibytes.com/rDoihQ7M6W0B

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Техно) ITS1008T*

скачать

*Частями*
http://www.unibytes.com/XD9pcMb7TF8B
http://www.unibytes.com/mHTauDdfXqsB
http://www.unibytes.com/J5za.5MFzuIB
http://www.unibytes.com/EA86v3Om2tQB
http://www.unibytes.com/55nDZKCJl3sB
http://www.unibytes.com/Ei_Hc30PTjgB
http://www.unibytes.com/T-Y8_9x-X5gB
http://www.unibytes.com/gfLGXUExUAsB
http://www.unibytes.com/NQ34ziIDZ2IB
http://www.unibytes.com/exFU7ZoemgoB
http://www.unibytes.com/pApVa_hj_ooB
http://www.unibytes.com/IdIvi__pQtsB
http://www.unibytes.com/NEy5JF9MjLIB
http://www.unibytes.com/4-4ROZPTgX-B
http://www.unibytes.com/X_jx1g1nMUEB
http://www.unibytes.com/7lpLpWnVjoUB

----------


## Alek-nn

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Техно) ITS1008T

Скачать частями с depositFiles

http://depositfiles.com/files/ikhubopsp
http://depositfiles.com/files/gjyghlh7r
http://depositfiles.com/files/ldlukgu10
http://depositfiles.com/files/5logyk792
http://depositfiles.com/files/kdnno2crr
http://depositfiles.com/files/f4ri8sse9
http://depositfiles.com/files/j0vgke9b5
http://depositfiles.com/files/4rqniouxd
http://depositfiles.com/files/muekptnnd
http://depositfiles.com/files/tn5epjffh
http://depositfiles.com/files/a4e91567h
http://depositfiles.com/files/qbjmpj0m9
http://depositfiles.com/files/l9v027o6r
http://depositfiles.com/files/kbecvtyff
http://depositfiles.com/files/1igmqt3f1
http://depositfiles.com/files/q102e88e2
http://depositfiles.com/files/n8jo6kmn6
http://depositfiles.com/files/nx4l6pw27
http://depositfiles.com/files/33e3jho8f
http://depositfiles.com/files/14aauqzxc
http://depositfiles.com/files/ckqoshc3q
http://depositfiles.com/files/8501zcr9j
http://depositfiles.com/files/gq2ijhd9i
http://depositfiles.com/files/gj9nji3oh*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Техно) ITS1008T

Скачать частями с ExtaBit 


ITS1008T.part01.rar
ITS1008T.part02.rar
ITS1008T.part03.rar
ITS1008T.part04.rar
ITS1008T.part05.rar
ITS1008T.part06.rar
ITS1008T.part07.rar
ITS1008T.part08.rar
ITS1008T.part09.rar
ITS1008T.part10.rar
ITS1008T.part11.rar
ITS1008T.part12.rar
ITS1008T.part13.rar
ITS1008T.part14.rar
ITS1008T.part15.rar
ITS1008T.part16.rar
ITS1008T.part17.rar
ITS1008T.part18.rar
ITS1008T.part19.rar
ITS1008T.part20.rar
ITS1008T.part21.rar
ITS1008T.part22.rar
ITS1008T.part23.rar*

----------


## Alek-nn

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Техно) ITS1008T

Скачать частями с RapidGator:

http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art01.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art02.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art03.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art04.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art05.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art06.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art07.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art08.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art09.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art10.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art11.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art12.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art13.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art14.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art15.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art16.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art17.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15819...art18.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15820...art19.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art20.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art21.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art22.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/files/dl/15821...art23.rar.html*

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1008PROF*

скачать  l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1008PROF_.part01.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part02.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part03.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part04.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part05.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part06.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part07.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part08.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part09.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part10.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part11.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part12.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part13.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part14.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part15.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part16.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part17.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part18.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part19.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part20.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part21.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part22.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part23.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part24.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part25.rar
ITS1008PROF_.part26.rar

----------


## Alek-nn

*
Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1008PROF

Скачать частями с DepositFiles

http://depositfiles.com/files/9jfbotyxq
http://depositfiles.com/files/x4xesuics
http://depositfiles.com/files/3v1hfao6q
http://depositfiles.com/files/5jp8n00qx
http://depositfiles.com/files/mu1qypy0n
http://depositfiles.com/files/5o0tn6v1z
http://depositfiles.com/files/rhaa78h2b
http://depositfiles.com/files/qhxiogtme
http://depositfiles.com/files/kl28ogwtz
http://depositfiles.com/files/lnmwnbs51
http://depositfiles.com/files/sbina0koc
http://depositfiles.com/files/7l4xh94d1
http://depositfiles.com/files/dkifak3lg
http://depositfiles.com/files/aieuhj05h
http://depositfiles.com/files/tznh2uxg8
http://depositfiles.com/files/tjksj6r34
http://depositfiles.com/files/azblkpo7f
http://depositfiles.com/files/rjb0ls8p0
http://depositfiles.com/files/x5n5m4ls6
http://depositfiles.com/files/a00v2rnxp
http://depositfiles.com/files/7x8powrqd
http://depositfiles.com/files/vxbk0fk3j
http://depositfiles.com/files/vattu2eax
http://depositfiles.com/files/xbl61nl5p
http://depositfiles.com/files/mong6uc9f
http://depositfiles.com/files/igr7hckm2
http://depositfiles.com/files/0jm6xusqq
http://depositfiles.com/files/w6ih45san
http://depositfiles.com/files/2svynhp3v
http://depositfiles.com/files/ywq8qmem6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ggq5lswre
http://depositfiles.com/files/mpllmuiks
http://depositfiles.com/files/c3o7zh9pi
http://depositfiles.com/files/zpjxmgnn2
http://depositfiles.com/files/skl5ykuea
http://depositfiles.com/files/170d5prpi
http://depositfiles.com/files/1orrfm1pc
http://depositfiles.com/files/duqb5y8x5*

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С ИТС Август 2010 ПРОФ*
*Extabit*
часть 1, часть 2, часть 3, часть 4,  часть 5,   часть 6,   часть 7,   часть 8,   часть 9,   часть 10,   часть 11,   часть 12,  часть 13,  часть 14,  часть 15,  часть 16,  часть 17,  часть 18,  часть 19,  часть 20,  часть 21,  часть 22,  часть 23,  часть 24,  часть 25,  часть 26

Одним файлом
shareflare
letitbit
vip-file
letitfile

Позже добавлю еще зеркала.

----------


## Alek-nn

*[]

Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1008PROF

Скачать частями с DepositFiles

http://depositfiles.com/files/9jfbotyxq
http://depositfiles.com/files/x4xesuics
http://depositfiles.com/files/3v1hfao6q
http://depositfiles.com/files/5jp8n00qx
http://depositfiles.com/files/mu1qypy0n
http://depositfiles.com/files/5o0tn6v1z
http://depositfiles.com/files/rhaa78h2b
http://depositfiles.com/files/qhxiogtme
http://depositfiles.com/files/kl28ogwtz
http://depositfiles.com/files/lnmwnbs51
http://depositfiles.com/files/sbina0koc
http://depositfiles.com/files/7l4xh94d1
http://depositfiles.com/files/dkifak3lg
http://depositfiles.com/files/aieuhj05h
http://depositfiles.com/files/tznh2uxg8
http://depositfiles.com/files/tjksj6r34
http://depositfiles.com/files/azblkpo7f
http://depositfiles.com/files/rjb0ls8p0
http://depositfiles.com/files/x5n5m4ls6
http://depositfiles.com/files/a00v2rnxp
http://depositfiles.com/files/7x8powrqd
http://depositfiles.com/files/vxbk0fk3j
http://depositfiles.com/files/vattu2eax
http://depositfiles.com/files/xbl61nl5p
http://depositfiles.com/files/mong6uc9f
http://depositfiles.com/files/igr7hckm2
http://depositfiles.com/files/0jm6xusqq
http://depositfiles.com/files/w6ih45san
http://depositfiles.com/files/2svynhp3v
http://depositfiles.com/files/ywq8qmem6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ggq5lswre
http://depositfiles.com/files/mpllmuiks
http://depositfiles.com/files/c3o7zh9pi
http://depositfiles.com/files/zpjxmgnn2
http://depositfiles.com/files/skl5ykuea
http://depositfiles.com/files/170d5prpi
http://depositfiles.com/files/1orrfm1pc
http://depositfiles.com/files/duqb5y8x5*

----------


## glavbuh

> *Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Техно) ITS1008T
> 
> Скачать частями с ExtaBit 
> 
> 
> ITS1008T.part01.rar
> ITS1008T.part02.rar
> ITS1008T.part03.rar
> ITS1008T.part04.rar
> ...


почему то еще частей просит(((

_Добавлено через 37 секунд_



> почему то еще частей просит(((


 Тут не все что ли?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> почему то еще частей просит(((
> 
> _Добавлено через 37 секунд_
>  Тут не все что ли?


Прошу прощения. вот недостающая 24 часть Августовского ИТС Техно




http://extabit.com/file/27u7sjsqs1vdo/

----------


## yermakov_d

Консалтинг, Сетевая, Стандарт, Август 2010 года.
Внимание. Из образа вырезаны файлы-пустышки. Функциональность полностью сохранена.
Размер 1.66 Гб
*Одним файлом:*
shareflare
letitbit
vip-file
*Interbit*
Зеркало
*Частями*
Unibyte часть 1
Unibyte часть 2
Unibyte часть 3
Unibyte часть 4
Или
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4

----------


## danilov82@ya.

* 

Диск 1С: Консалтинг. Стандарт. Сетевая. NFR, DVD, Август 2010 IAS1008N

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать /  Зеркало

Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7

Зеркала Внимание: все зеркала совместимы:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7


*

----------


## Alek-nn

*Диск 1С: ИТС Август 2010 (Бюджет ПРОФ DVD) ITS1008BP

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать

Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3


Зеркала: Все зеркала совместимы

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15

*

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:Консалтинг. Стандарт. Сетевая. Август 2010 IAS1008N*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
IAS1008N_.part01.rar
IAS1008N_.part02.rar
IAS1008N_.part03.rar
IAS1008N_.part04.rar
IAS1008N_.part05.rar
IAS1008N_.part06.rar
IAS1008N_.part07.rar
IAS1008N_.part08.rar
IAS1008N_.part09.rar
IAS1008N_.part10.rar

----------


## yermakov_d

*Диск 1С: ИТС Август 2010 (Бюджет ПРОФ DVD) ITS1008BP*
размер 4.11 Гб
Одним файлом:
letitbit
shareflare
vip-file
*turbobit
зеркало*
частями по 500 Мб
ITS1008BP.part01.rar
ITS1008BP.part02.rar
ITS1008BP.part03.rar
ITS1008BP.part04.rar
ITS1008BP.part05.rar
ITS1008BP.part06.rar
ITS1008BP.part07.rar
ITS1008BP.part08.rar
ITS1008BP.part09.rar

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Август 2010 (Бюджет) ITS1008BP*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1008BP_.part01.rar
ITS1008BP_.part02.rar
ITS1008BP_.part03.rar
ITS1008BP_.part04.rar
ITS1008BP_.part05.rar
ITS1008BP_.part06.rar
ITS1008BP_.part07.rar
ITS1008BP_.part08.rar
ITS1008BP_.part09.rar
ITS1008BP_.part10.rar
ITS1008BP_.part11.rar
ITS1008BP_.part12.rar
ITS1008BP_.part13.rar
ITS1008BP_.part14.rar
ITS1008BP_.part15.rar
ITS1008BP_.part16.rar
ITS1008BP_.part17.rar
ITS1008BP_.part18.rar

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Август 2010 (Партнерский + дополнение)*
*Партнерский ITS1008F*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1008F_.part01.rar
ITS1008F_.part02.rar
ITS1008F_.part03.rar
ITS1008F_.part04.rar
ITS1008F_.part05.rar
ITS1008F_.part06.rar
ITS1008F_.part07.rar
ITS1008F_.part08.rar
ITS1008F_.part09.rar
ITS1008F_.part10.rar
ITS1008F_.part11.rar
ITS1008F_.part12.rar
ITS1008F_.part13.rar
ITS1008F_.part14.rar
ITS1008F_.part15.rar
ITS1008F_.part16.rar
ITS1008F_.part17.rar
ITS1008F_.part18.rar
ITS1008F_.part19.rar
ITS1008F_.part20.rar
ITS1008F_.part21.rar
ITS1008F_.part22.rar
ITS1008F_.part23.rar
ITS1008F_.part24.rar
ITS1008F_.part25.rar
ITS1008F_.part26.rar
ITS1008F_.part27.rar
ITS1008F_.part28.rar
ITS1008F_.part29.rar
ITS1008F_.part30.rar
ITS1008F_.part31.rar
ITS1008F_.part32.rar
ITS1008F_.part33.rar

*Дополнение ITS1008F2*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1008F2.part01.rar
ITS1008F2.part02.rar
ITS1008F2.part03.rar
ITS1008F2.part04.rar
ITS1008F2.part05.rar
ITS1008F2.part06.rar
ITS1008F2.part07.rar
ITS1008F2.part08.rar
ITS1008F2.part09.rar
ITS1008F2.part10.rar
ITS1008F2.part11.rar
ITS1008F2.part12.rar
ITS1008F2.part13.rar
ITS1008F2.part14.rar
ITS1008F2.part15.rar
ITS1008F2.part16.rar
ITS1008F2.part17.rar
ITS1008F2.part18.rar
ITS1008F2.part19.rar
ITS1008F2.part20.rar
ITS1008F2.part21.rar
ITS1008F2.part22.rar
ITS1008F2.part23.rar
ITS1008F2.part24.rar
ITS1008F2.part25.rar
ITS1008F2.part26.rar

----------


## HelenkaV

Здравствуйте, очень нужны тесты с дисков ИТС за июль, август, сентябрь 2010 г., могу выслать обработку для их копирования. Диски качать очень долго. Спасибо.

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С ИТС Август 2010 года "Для партнеров"*
Ссылки

Одним файлом
Диск 1
vip-file
Turbobit, Interbit
shareflare, letitbit, Hitfile


Диск 2
vip-file
turbobit, Itnerbit
shareflare, letitbit , Hitfile
Частями по 250 Мб (части совместимы)
Extabit
*Диск 1*
ITS1008F.part01.rar, ITS1008F.part02.rar, ITS1008F.part03.rar
ITS1008F.part04.rar, ITS1008F.part05.rar, ITS1008F.part06.rar
ITS1008F.part07.rar, ITS1008F.part08.rar, ITS1008F.part09.rar
ITS1008F.part10.rar, ITS1008F.part11.rar, ITS1008F.part12.rar
ITS1008F.part13.rar, ITS1008F.part14.rar, ITS1008F.part15.rar
ITS1008F.part16.rar, ITS1008F.part17.rar, ITS1008F.part18.rar
ITS1008F.part19.rar, ITS1008F.part20.rar, ITS1008F.part21.rar
ITS1008F.part22.rar, ITS1008F.part23.rar, ITS1008F.part24.rar
ITS1008F.part25.rar, ITS1008F.part26.rar, ITS1008F.part27.rar
ITS1008F.part28.rar, ITS1008F.part29.rar, ITS1008F.part30.rar
ITS1008F.part31.rar, ITS1008F.part32.rar
*Диск 2*
ITS1008F2.part01.rar, ITS1008F2.part02.rar, ITS1008F2.part03.rar
ITS1008F2.part04.rar, ITS1008F2.part05.rar, ITS1008F2.part06.rar
ITS1008F2.part07.rar, ITS1008F2.part08.rar, ITS1008F2.part09.rar
ITS1008F2.part10.rar, ITS1008F2.part11.rar, ITS1008F2.part12.rar
ITS1008F2.part13.rar, ITS1008F2.part14.rar, ITS1008F2.part15.rar
ITS1008F2.part16.rar, ITS1008F2.part17.rar, ITS1008F2.part18.rar
ITS1008F2.part19.rar, ITS1008F2.part20.rar, ITS1008F2.part21.rar
ITS1008F2.part22.rar, ITS1008F2.part23.rar, ITS1008F2.part24.rar
ITS1008F2.part25.rar
*Unibyte
Диск 1*
ITS1008F.part01.rar, ITS1008F.part02.rar, ITS1008F.part03.rar
ITS1008F.part04.rar, ITS1008F.part05.rar, ITS1008F.part06.rar
ITS1008F.part07.rar, ITS1008F.part08.rar, ITS1008F.part09.rar
ITS1008F.part10.rar, ITS1008F.part11.rar, ITS1008F.part12.rar
ITS1008F.part13.rar, ITS1008F.part14.rar, ITS1008F.part15.rar
ITS1008F.part16.rar, ITS1008F.part17.rar, ITS1008F.part18.rar
ITS1008F.part19.rar, ITS1008F.part20.rar, ITS1008F.part21.rar
ITS1008F.part22.rar, ITS1008F.part23.rar, ITS1008F.part24.rar
ITS1008F.part25.rar, ITS1008F.part26.rar, ITS1008F.part27.rar
ITS1008F.part28.rar, ITS1008F.part29.rar, ITS1008F.part30.rar
ITS1008F.part31.rar, ITS1008F.part32.rar

*Диск 2*
ITS1008F2.part01.rar, ITS1008F2.part01.rar, ITS1008F2.part02.rar
ITS1008F2.part03.rar, ITS1008F2.part04.rar, ITS1008F2.part05.rar
ITS1008F2.part06.rar, ITS1008F2.part07.rar, ITS1008F2.part08.rar
ITS1008F2.part09.rar, ITS1008F2.part10.rar, ITS1008F2.part11.rar
ITS1008F2.part12.rar, ITS1008F2.part13.rar, ITS1008F2.part14.rar
ITS1008F2.part15.rar, ITS1008F2.part16.rar, ITS1008F2.part17.rar
ITS1008F2.part18.rar, ITS1008F2.part19.rar, ITS1008F2.part20.rar
ITS1008F2.part21.rar, ITS1008F2.part22.rar, ITS1008F2.part23.rar
ITS1008F2.part24.rar, ITS1008F2.part25.rar
*Депозит
Диск 1*
Часть 1,Часть 2, Часть 3
Часть 4, Часть 5, Часть 6
Часть 7, Часть 8, Часть 9
Часть 10, Часть 11, Часть 12
Часть 13, Часть 14, Часть 15
Часть 16, Часть 17, Часть 18
Часть 19, Часть 20, Часть 21
Часть 22, Часть 23, Часть 24
Часть 25, Часть 26, Часть 27
Часть 28, Часть 29, Часть 30
Часть 31, часть 32
*Диск 2*
Часть 1, Часть 2, Часть 3
Часть 4, Часть 5, Часть 6
Часть 7, Часть 8, Часть 9
Часть10, Часть11, Часть12
Часть13, Часть14, Часть15
Часть16, Часть17, Часть18
Часть19, Часть20, Часть21
Часть22, Часть23, Часть24
Часть25

Подробнее Здесь

----------


## Alek-nn

*Диск 1С: ИТС.NFR Август 2010 (Партнерский + дополнение) ITS1008F


Скачать часиями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19
Часть 20
Часть 21
Часть 22
Часть 23
Часть 24
Часть 25
Часть 26
Часть 27
Часть 28
Часть 29
Часть 30
Часть 31*

__________________________________________________  _______________________________




*Дополнение:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19
Часть 20
Часть 21
Часть 22
Часть 23*

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Сентябрь 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1009PROF*

скачать  l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1009PROF_.part01.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part02.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part03.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part04.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part05.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part06.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part07.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part08.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part09.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part10.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part11.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part12.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part13.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part14.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part15.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part16.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part17.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part18.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part19.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part20.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part21.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part22.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part23.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part24.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part25.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part26.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part27.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part28.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part29.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part30.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part31.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part32.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part33.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part34.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part35.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part36.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part37.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part38.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part39.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part40.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part41.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part42.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part43.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part44.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part45.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part46.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part47.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part48.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part49.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part50.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part51.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part52.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part53.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part54.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part55.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part56.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part57.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part58.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part59.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part60.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part61.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part62.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part63.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part64.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part65.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part66.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part67.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part68.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part69.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part70.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part71.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part72.rar
ITS1009PROF_.part73.rar

----------


## kws

*Диск 1С:ИТС Сентябрь 2010 (Техно) ITS1009T*

скачать l зеркало

*Частями*
ITS1009T_.part01.rar
ITS1009T_.part02.rar
ITS1009T_.part03.rar
ITS1009T_.part04.rar
ITS1009T_.part05.rar
ITS1009T_.part06.rar
ITS1009T_.part07.rar
ITS1009T_.part08.rar
ITS1009T_.part09.rar
ITS1009T_.part10.rar
ITS1009T_.part11.rar
ITS1009T_.part12.rar
ITS1009T_.part13.rar
ITS1009T_.part14.rar
ITS1009T_.part15.rar
ITS1009T_.part16.rar
ITS1009T_.part17.rar
ITS1009T_.part18.rar
ITS1009T_.part19.rar
ITS1009T_.part20.rar
ITS1009T_.part21.rar
ITS1009T_.part22.rar
ITS1009T_.part23.rar
ITS1009T_.part24.rar
ITS1009T_.part25.rar
ITS1009T_.part26.rar
ITS1009T_.part27.rar
ITS1009T_.part28.rar
ITS1009T_.part29.rar
ITS1009T_.part30.rar
ITS1009T_.part31.rar
ITS1009T_.part32.rar
ITS1009T_.part33.rar
ITS1009T_.part34.rar
ITS1009T_.part35.rar
ITS1009T_.part36.rar
ITS1009T_.part37.rar
ITS1009T_.part38.rar
ITS1009T_.part39.rar
ITS1009T_.part40.rar
ITS1009T_.part41.rar
ITS1009T_.part42.rar
ITS1009T_.part43.rar
ITS1009T_.part44.rar
ITS1009T_.part45.rar
ITS1009T_.part46.rar
ITS1009T_.part47.rar
ITS1009T_.part48.rar
ITS1009T_.part49.rar
ITS1009T_.part50.rar
ITS1009T_.part51.rar
ITS1009T_.part52.rar
ITS1009T_.part53.rar
ITS1009T_.part54.rar
ITS1009T_.part55.rar
ITS1009T_.part56.rar

----------


## yermakov_d

*Диск 1С:ИТС Сентябрь 2010 (ПРОФ) ITS1009PROF*

Одним файлом

*shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
vip-file*

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Август 2018 - ITS1808F*

*Формат файлов:* MDF/MDS
*Размер файлов:* 31,88 GB

*ITS1808F1 | ITS1808F2 | ITS1808F3 | ITS1808F4 | ITS1808AUX*

*1С:ИТС Бюджет ПРОФ Август 2018 (6,77 GB)* ==> *ITS1808BP*

*1С:ИТС Строительство Август 2018 (2,05 GB)* ==> *ITS1808STR*

*Скрытый текст**Nitroflare.com* | *turbo.to* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

pub (11.10.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС за ЯНВАРЬ-ИЮЛЬ и АВГУСТ 2018: ВСЕ магнеты*

*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

63t6os3 (12.09.2018), Alex_58 (13.09.2018), alex_tm (26.09.2018), astroev (17.10.2018), BruS13 (05.10.2018), Dmina (06.10.2018), enzito (03.10.2018), ex_stas_85 (04.10.2018), hellring (08.10.2018), KiraAZ (23.09.2018), kovsher (01.10.2018), Lyha (16.10.2018), maland83 (17.12.2018), olnec (26.09.2018), ospen (11.10.2018), reg25 (20.09.2018), Roanchi (17.09.2018), sergovan (06.10.2018), SergPA (24.12.2018), SinUS26 (13.09.2018), Дмитрий86 (07.10.2018)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Октябрь 2018 - ITS1810PROF*

*Размер файлов:* 6,76 GB

*ITS1810PROF* | *ITS1810PROF* | *ITS1810PROF* | *ITS1810PROF*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------


## Ukei

*ИТС - 2018. Октябрь*

*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

bercut0077 (19.11.2018), fanatol (23.10.2018), reg25 (23.10.2018)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Октябрь 2018 - ITS1810F*

*ITS1810F1 | ITS1810F2 | ITS1810F3 | ITS1810F4 | ITS1810AUX*

*ITS1810F1 | ITS1810F2 | ITS1810F3 | ITS1810F4 | ITS1810AUX*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

webaristan (12.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС за ЯНВАРЬ-АВГУСТ и ОКТЯБРЬ 2018: ВСЕ магнеты*

*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

bomax7 (23.11.2018), fil_and (21.01.2019), kovsher (25.10.2018), mamanelli (31.10.2018), mawr1977 (03.11.2018), mc1 (02.11.2018), mindranger (30.10.2018), oleg71106 (29.01.2019), Oleg_svv (30.01.2019), Salexx (28.10.2018), sergeym1 (28.10.2018), TBoych (23.10.2018), teilor_ser (23.10.2018), virush (06.11.2018), werlock (23.10.2018), Yig (23.10.2018), Алекс211173 (02.11.2018)

----------


## danilkolviv

*1С:ИТС Бюджет ПРОФ Октябрь 2018 (6,77 GB)* ==> *ITS1810BP*

*1С:ИТС Строительство Октябрь 2018 (2,05 GB)* ==> *ITS1810STR*

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС ПРОФ + Партнерские Сентябрь 2018*

*ITS1809PROF* | *ITS1809PROF* | *ITS1809PROF* | *ITS1809PROF*

*ITS1809F1 | ITS1809F2 | ITS1809F3 | ITS1809F4 | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR*

*ITS1809F1 | ITS1809F2 | ITS1809F3 | ITS1809F4 | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR*

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС за ЯНВАРЬ-СЕНТЯБРЬ и ОКТЯБРЬ 2018: ВСЕ магнеты*

*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | ITS1810BP | ITS1810STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1809PROF | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809F | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

akocur (15.11.2018), alex_tm (24.11.2018), Andresito (12.11.2018), Andrey080681 (09.11.2018), arokoko2000 (29.11.2018), bapbapa (03.12.2018), beniya (02.12.2018), Civilavia57 (07.11.2018), ct_natali (07.11.2018), DiPauler (07.12.2018), ed4job (06.11.2018), garri13 (05.12.2018), gromada (21.11.2018), ivanko2 (18.11.2018), keg (15.11.2018), killermss (07.11.2018), klel (04.12.2018), mamanelli (27.11.2018), MiDmAn (04.12.2018), oleg71106 (22.04.2019), rvv066 (08.11.2018), sbel68 (11.11.2018), sbvsergey (14.03.2019), sinop2431 (29.11.2018), skillman (31.03.2019), unduty (17.11.2018), Vovanic1978 (27.11.2018), xJonix (14.11.2018), YANEINDEZID (27.11.2018), yutyupina (05.12.2018), zima3 (04.12.2018), Бурлюба (05.12.2018)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Ноябрь 2018 - ITS1811PROF*

*ITS1811PROF* | *ITS1811PROF* | *ITS1811PROF* | *ITS1811PROF*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Ноябрь 2018*

*ITS1811F1 | ITS1811F2 | ITS1811F3 | ITS1811F4 | ITS1811AUX | ITS1811BP | ITS1811STR*

*ITS1811F1 | ITS1811F2 | ITS1811F3 | ITS1811F4 | ITS1811AUX | ITS1811BP | ITS1811STR*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

fil_and (21.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС за ЯНВАРЬ-ОКТЯБРЬ и НОЯБРЬ 2018: ВСЕ магнеты*

*ITS1811PROF | ITS1811AUX | ITS1811F | ITS1811BP | ITS1811STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | ITS1810BP | ITS1810STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1809PROF | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809F | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

7990779 (08.12.2018), agarheim (14.01.2019), AlexAVG (30.12.2018), andr-vl (30.01.2019), antisfen (12.12.2018), AnVol1976 (18.12.2018), ata (25.12.2018), av8521 (10.12.2018), AVK_Alex (24.12.2018), balazko (06.12.2018), beniya (06.12.2018), borz1985 (24.12.2018), bsv.reg (29.12.2018), Bykova (04.01.2019), evgenpo (09.12.2018), fil_and (21.01.2019), intech (11.12.2018), jobektb (13.12.2018), kovsher (06.12.2018), kozlovmv (18.12.2018), kulik2009 (06.12.2018), lena_solnze89 (19.12.2018), maland83 (17.12.2018), MikhailLBH (21.12.2018), newman379 (06.12.2018), novomoscow (21.12.2018), oleg71106 (22.04.2019), Rosichzrm (20.12.2018), SaintMortum (28.12.2018), Tarakanishe (27.12.2018), teilor_ser (07.12.2018), Vitaliyyy (14.12.2018), werlock (11.12.2018), wildm (08.12.2018), Xastur (22.12.2018), Yig (06.12.2018), yutyupina (04.01.2019), zloy2010 (07.12.2018), Сергей1963 (18.12.2018), шоколадина (11.02.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Декабрь 2018 - ITS1812PROF*

*Формат файлов:* MDF/MDS
*Размер файлов:* 6,84 GB

*ITS1812PROF* | *ITS1812PROF* | *ITS1812PROF* | *ITS1812PROF*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Typб0.биt* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

b1ackraven (17.01.2019), okolo (09.01.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Декабрь 2018 - ITS1812F*

*Размер файлов:* 33,36 GB

*ITS1812F1 | ITS1812F2 | ITS1812F3 | ITS1812F4 | ITS1812AUX | ITS1812BP | ITS1812STR*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ЯНВАРЬ: магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1901PROF | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901F | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR | =>>>* Magnet


*ДИСКИ ИТС-2018 (ЯНВАРЬ-ДЕКАБРЬ): магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1812PROF | ITS1812AUX | ITS1812F | ITS1812BP | ITS1812STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1811PROF | ITS1811AUX | ITS1811F | ITS1811BP | ITS1811STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | ITS1810BP | ITS1810STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1809PROF | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809F | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

adamx (22.01.2019), alko (09.01.2019), alsbrix (26.03.2019), AnLo (10.01.2019), asvizts (31.01.2019), b1ackraven (17.01.2019), balazko (10.01.2019), BilisCub (10.01.2019), Bladenv (25.01.2019), BruS13 (19.01.2019), brylig (15.01.2019), Burning_bear (16.01.2019), Chekisst (26.01.2019), chess1886 (07.01.2019), cururu (19.11.2019), d5ce3e (05.02.2019), DemonDL (29.01.2019), derik46 (09.01.2019), Dimter (08.01.2019), Dmaner (05.02.2019), ed4job (11.05.2019), efr_chel (06.03.2019), EvdSergey (25.01.2019), favfav (03.02.2019), freelancer0 (11.01.2019), gdm1972 (27.01.2019), haruri (14.01.2019), ikom2 (27.06.2019), ivanko2 (24.01.2019), kovsher (16.01.2019), krauz-lk (05.02.2019), MiDmAn (22.01.2019), Nouse (10.01.2019), oleg71106 (30.01.2019), olegv73 (13.01.2019), Oleg_svv (30.01.2019), Ponedelnik (16.01.2019), Pro10 (12.01.2019), rx9cgs (08.01.2019), Singler (25.01.2019), taras009 (09.01.2019), TBoych (28.01.2019), teilor_ser (16.01.2019), Timnik (22.01.2019), Uliana2009 (16.01.2019), Valter22 (09.02.2019), VikingVV (30.05.2019), walp (16.01.2019), WarAn (31.10.2020), Yig (25.01.2019), zima3 (02.02.2019), Анастасия Гонч (02.02.2019), Виктор69 (23.01.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС Медицина Декабрь 2018 - ITS1812MED*

*ITS1812MED* | *ITS1812MED ** | *ITS1812MED ** | *ITS1812MED **

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

rx9cgs (13.03.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Январь 2019 - ITS1901PROF*

*Размер файлов:* 6,94 GB

*ITS1901PROF* | *ITS1901PROF* | *ITS1901PROF*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Typб0биt* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

berezeca (07.02.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Январь 2019 - ITS1901F*

*ITS1901F1 | ITS1901F2 | ITS1901F3 | ITS1901F4 | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

berezeca (07.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2018 (ЯНВАРЬ-ДЕКАБРЬ): магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1812PROF | ITS1812AUX | ITS1812F | ITS1812BP | ITS1812STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1811PROF | ITS1811AUX | ITS1811F | ITS1811BP | ITS1811STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1810PROF | ITS1810AUX | ITS1810F | ITS1810BP | ITS1810STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1809PROF | ITS1809AUX | ITS1809F | ITS1809BP | ITS1809STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1808PROF | ITS1808AUX | ITS1808F | ITS1808BP | ITS1808STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1807PROF | ITS1807AUX | ITS1807F | ITS1807BP | ITS1807STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1806PROF | ITS1806AUX | ITS1806F | ITS1806BP | ITS1806STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1805PROF | ITS1805AUX | ITS1805F | ITS1805BP | ITS1805STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1804PROF | ITS1804AUX | ITS1804F | ITS1804BP | ITS1804STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1803PROF | ITS1803AUX | ITS1803F | ITS1803BP | ITS1803STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1802PROF | ITS1802AUX | ITS1802F | ITS1802BP | ITS1802STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1801PROF | ITS1801AUX | ITS1801F | ITS1801BP | ITS1801STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

#vil# (22.02.2019), 13jaguar (09.03.2019), 1Bonya (15.04.2019), AHTOH25 (21.03.2019), Alex Bel (02.05.2019), asusteh (14.03.2019), asvizts (05.04.2019), av8521 (20.02.2019), AVK_Alex (21.03.2019), bboy2008 (25.03.2019), berezeca (07.02.2019), bigalexis (04.03.2019), Bladenv (04.04.2019), BmWe39523i (06.02.2019), bobr007 (29.04.2019), borattro (03.05.2019), Chekisst (08.04.2019), daniel1987 (20.03.2019), Dmaner (10.04.2019), dov2705 (18.04.2019), ed4job (11.05.2019), eTix (16.02.2019), Frank_ (14.02.2019), freeman_net (28.02.2019), gea81 (05.02.2019), geldar (31.03.2019), Grags (26.02.2019), grey7 (10.04.2019), grh99 (18.03.2019), ilya_259 (06.03.2019), IronSamael (05.02.2019), JohnHellraiser (06.03.2019), K.1ce (21.03.2019), K1RZA69 (05.02.2019), KDV74 (17.04.2019), kiforenko (17.04.2019), kovsher (09.02.2019), kregor (18.03.2019), lika156 (07.02.2019), madkid (06.02.2019), mamanelli (31.03.2019), mkrb102 (25.02.2019), mlpablo (17.04.2019), morkov4 (04.04.2019), natgu55 (25.02.2019), neploho (20.02.2019), newman379 (19.02.2019), oleg71106 (22.04.2019), Olovein32 (11.03.2019), Proger89 (23.04.2019), Prometey785 (19.02.2019), realspawn (13.05.2019), reg25 (06.02.2019), region86 (28.04.2019), rnf70 (04.03.2019), sbvsergey (15.03.2019), sergeym1 (16.02.2019), sinmaks (19.04.2019), SWIKIV (09.05.2019), Tamantsev (12.03.2019), Vovkin (19.02.2019), war41k (07.03.2019), werlock (07.02.2019), WhItE DoG (13.03.2019), Xavier (23.02.2019), z10b (23.03.2019), zed45 (26.04.2019), шоколадина (11.02.2019), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС Март 2019*


*ITS1903PROF* | *ITS1903BP* | *ITS1903MED*  => *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки и зеркала =-*

----------

b1ackraven (07.05.2019), DruPe (23.05.2019), geldar (09.05.2019), klel (06.05.2019), mirage1 (07.05.2019), Phoenix314 (02.06.2019), WowGun (06.05.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Апрель 2019 - ITS1904PROF*

*Размер файлов:* 6,71 GB

*ITS1904PROF* | *ITS1904PROF* | *ITS1904PROF*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom*

----------

aalloochhkkaa (13.05.2019), IronSamael (17.05.2019), Markus.Salter (23.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

Частная апрельская коллекция дисков.

*ИТС ПРОФ 1904 ===>>>*Магнит на ПРОФ
*ИТС Строительство 1904 ===>>>*Магнит на Строительство
*Дополнение к ИТС ПРОФ 1904 ===>>>*Магнит на Дополнение к ПРОФ
*Бонус-трек: ИТС Медицина за март 2019===>>>*Магнит на Медицина

Бонус-трек выложен в связи с тем, что Яндекс.Диск блокирует публичную ссылку после определенного лимита скачиваний (так по этой причине мне не удалось скачать ПРОФ за март).

Для тех, у кого "ничего не качается": обновите свой замшелый uTorrent. Если в новом не умеете отключать рекламу (3 параметра в конфиге), ну уйдите тогда на qBittorrent...

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

aalloochhkkaa (13.05.2019), ALTEREGO (14.05.2019), av8521 (21.05.2019), b1ackraven (10.05.2019), Dmaner (10.05.2019), ed4job (11.05.2019), eshxe (18.05.2019), fortran (21.06.2019), geldar (10.05.2019), gusar5 (11.05.2019), iLex (21.05.2019), IronSamael (17.05.2019), jackdeer (28.06.2019), Jetberry (15.05.2019), KDV74 (13.05.2019), klel (16.05.2019), kssss (10.05.2019), Makc1979 (23.05.2019), mthome (14.05.2019), newman379 (10.05.2019), oleg71106 (16.05.2019), ospen (14.05.2019), Rakel (18.07.2019), realspawn (16.05.2019), sadir73 (31.08.2019), sinmaks (11.05.2019), vaiteri (18.06.2019), walp (18.05.2019), werlock (10.05.2019), WowGun (10.05.2019), Yig (10.05.2019), Куф (13.03.2020)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС Медицина Апрель 2019 - ITS1904MED*

*Размер файлов:* 3,92 GB

*ITS1904MED* | *ITS1904MED ** | *Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

----------

Ortris (25.12.2019), Stariy_irk (05.07.2019), vaiteri (18.06.2019), Vasya1977 (13.02.2020)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Май 2019 - ITS1905PROF*


*Размер файлов:* 6,76 GB

*ITS1905PROF* | *ITS1905PROF* | *Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- В папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков!
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

fisher91 (12.08.2019), vaiteri (18.06.2019)

----------


## danilkolviv

*Диски 1С:ИТС.NFR (Партнерские + дополнение) Май 2019 - ITS1905F*

*Размер файлов:* 39,1 GB

*ITS1905F1 | ITS1905F2 | ITS1905F3 | ITS1905F4 | ITS1905F5 | ITS1905AUX*

*Nitroflare.com* | *Uploaded.net* | *Keep2Share* | *FileBoom* + *-= тут Всегда актуальные линки =-*

- Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !
- Для распаковки, использовать *WinRar 5* или новее!

----------

defin85 (02.06.2019), msergey1980 (10.11.2021)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ЯНВАРЬ и АПРЕЛЬ: магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1904PROF | ITS1904AUX | ITS1904F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1901PROF | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901F | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR | =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

acteck (27.09.2019), Andrew_Best (10.06.2019), Andy.Brovkin (29.05.2019), beniya (10.06.2019), bodik911 (03.06.2019), Chekisst (11.06.2019), defin85 (02.06.2019), geldar (10.06.2019), gusar5 (02.06.2019), IronSamael (25.05.2019), Jetberry (26.05.2019), kregor (27.05.2019), mich03 (28.05.2019), mr.ololo (27.07.2019), MrBlanki (25.05.2019), Mursik72 (31.05.2019), nefeste (09.07.2019), Phoenix314 (27.05.2019), sem0709 (21.07.2019), sono_alex (04.06.2019), VikingVV (30.05.2019), WarAn (31.10.2020), WolfyKgn (06.06.2019), ЕжикВочках (04.06.2019), Юрий603 (29.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ЯНВАРЬ, АПРЕЛЬ и МАЙ: магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1901PROF | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901F | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1904PROF | ITS1904AUX | ITS1904F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1905PROF | ITS1905AUX | ITS1905F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1905STR =>>>* Магнит на Строительство

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

8535 (03.07.2019), alagor (15.06.2019), alex125it (11.06.2019), Alex7216 (16.07.2019), alfutina (28.06.2019), andrei_berkut (13.06.2019), av8521 (02.07.2019), balazko (13.06.2019), Boroda7 (26.06.2019), cher_maks (12.06.2019), DimVF (06.08.2019), DRAKOS6666 (17.10.2019), enot_K (18.06.2019), finnadezda (23.06.2019), gdalt (11.06.2019), geldar (12.06.2019), geugen (08.07.2019), hexsoul (31.07.2019), IronSamael (11.06.2019), klel (20.06.2019), lesssnik (17.07.2019), MadB (21.06.2019), mich03 (17.06.2019), MikleV (09.07.2019), mirage1 (17.06.2019), Morprod (01.07.2019), myasnoy (13.06.2019), NickSame (15.07.2019), oleg71106 (25.07.2019), pub (11.06.2019), qwas02 (21.07.2019), romall (26.07.2019), Serg-940 (12.07.2019), Sinistermirk (08.07.2019), sinmaks (11.06.2019), TBoych (12.06.2019), test0630 (02.07.2019), timurhv (27.06.2019), XinelX (28.06.2019), Yig (12.06.2019), Юрий603 (29.10.2019)

----------


## timurhv

Диски ИТС июнь и июль 2019, магнет-ссылка:
ITS1906F | ITS1906LOC (AUX) | ITS1906PROF

ITS1907F | ITS1907AUX | ITS1907PROF

----------

frend (20.07.2019), galifaks (30.07.2019), IronSamael (16.07.2019), klel (16.07.2019), MadB (20.07.2019), mirage1 (16.07.2019), oleg71106 (25.07.2019), pravel (25.07.2019), qwas02 (21.07.2019), r-a-y (18.07.2019), romall (26.07.2019), Serg-940 (18.07.2019), Ukei (16.07.2019)

----------


## timurhv

С эмуляций StarForce
ITS1906PROF
ITS1907PROF

----------

bolenan (13.05.2020), eraser139 (31.08.2019), mirage1 (30.07.2019), teilor_ser (12.08.2019), Ukei (29.07.2019), Yig (31.07.2019), Юрий603 (29.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ITS1905STR =>>>* Магнит на Строительство май 2019
*ITS1906STR ===>>>* Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" Июнь 2019
*ITS1907STR ===>>>* Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" Июль 2019

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ЯНВАРЬ, АПРЕЛЬ,МАЙ и ИЮНЬ: магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1901PROF | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901F | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1904PROF | ITS1904AUX | ITS1904F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1905PROF | ITS1905AUX | ITS1905F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1906PROF | ITS1906AUX | ITS1906F |  =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

AHelen (20.08.2019), Aleksandr_T (22.06.2021), alexdig (27.11.2019), ALTEREGO (24.08.2019), alts_job (26.08.2019), AVK_Alex (04.09.2019), Bakssaratov (03.09.2019), bogdanu (28.03.2020), bsfg02 (11.02.2021), Denis_cfo (08.08.2019), fisher91 (12.08.2019), Freightliner64 (18.02.2021), frend (18.08.2019), fssf (16.05.2020), igo131969 (28.10.2019), IronSamael (01.08.2019), Kazhey (06.08.2019), klementyonok (22.08.2019), kovsher (01.08.2019), lesssnik (04.08.2019), metor777 (21.08.2019), mirage1 (05.08.2019), Mr0000001 (27.08.2019), Nouse (08.08.2019), pivovr (28.09.2020), poerpoer (09.12.2020), pryaneg2008 (16.01.2021), Rednaskel (18.08.2019), SergZakh (08.09.2019), sibfank (04.06.2020), teilor_ser (12.08.2019), Times (20.08.2019), Tonik992 (16.09.2019), werlock (29.08.2019), woodenbear (29.08.2019), Олмакс (15.08.2019), Разработчик (13.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ITS1908STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" август 2019
*ITS1908PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" август 2019
*ITS1908AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС- Дополнение к ПРОФ" август 2019

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

1Bonya (03.09.2019), a.f.kurilov (22.11.2019), Alex282 (27.08.2019), alexdig (27.11.2019), astrikus (28.08.2019), AVK_Alex (04.09.2019), balazko (31.08.2019), chessvelsk (01.09.2019), freem345 (03.09.2019), igo131969 (28.10.2019), ipalext (28.04.2020), IronSamael (27.08.2019), Kalinoff (30.09.2019), keyloo (01.09.2019), Klissa (20.10.2019), lesssnik (03.09.2019), mirage1 (29.08.2019), NickVshor (01.09.2019), SergZakh (08.09.2019), TBoych (28.08.2019), teilor_ser (02.09.2019), Tonik992 (16.09.2019), werlock (29.08.2019), woodenbear (29.08.2019), Yig (28.08.2019), Разработчик (12.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ЯНВАРЬ, АПРЕЛЬ-ИЮНЬ и АВГУСТ: магнеты для современных торрент-клиентов*

*ITS1901PROF | ITS1901AUX | ITS1901F | ITS1901BP | ITS1901STR | =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1904PROF | ITS1904AUX | ITS1904F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1905PROF | ITS1905AUX | ITS1905F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1906PROF | ITS1906AUX | ITS1906F |  =>>>* Magnet
*ITS1908PROF | ITS1908LOC | ITS1908F |  =>>>* Magnet

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

AKC (18.01.2020), alexdig (27.11.2019), alsbrix (09.09.2019), AndRus68 (14.01.2020), Andy.Shel (06.09.2019), av8521 (25.09.2019), belserv (15.01.2020), bobr007 (15.02.2020), Chekisst (03.10.2019), cloud123 (16.10.2019), dov2705 (21.09.2019), DRAKOS6666 (17.10.2019), ezick (28.07.2020), geldar (31.10.2019), igo131969 (28.10.2019), Jason_X (21.12.2019), Jetberry (23.09.2019), journey (12.09.2019), kolosov (08.10.2019), kssss (06.11.2019), lara_lara (14.01.2020), layurovep (17.10.2019), leech24 (26.09.2019), MadB (16.09.2019), malaxovs (14.10.2019), margo2011 (16.12.2019), melorgu (10.09.2019), mich03 (01.10.2019), MikleV (18.10.2019), mirage1 (05.09.2019), nikser (20.09.2019), olejka_55rus (19.11.2019), orl_vlad72 (19.10.2019), otkps (02.10.2019), OybekKhodjaev (04.12.2019), pauk7878 (15.11.2019), r-a-y (18.09.2019), raznovsyako (03.03.2020), Rednaskel (06.11.2019), reg25 (08.09.2019), Roanchi (16.10.2019), roman_ke (09.10.2019), Senpasi (15.10.2019), sinigr (11.10.2019), slin-dev (27.12.2019), Tonik992 (16.09.2019), ukp (25.10.2019), Umos (08.11.2020), vvkryukov (13.12.2019), WarAn (31.10.2020), ZahvatkiN (11.08.2020), zima3 (04.10.2019), Антонио1 (03.10.2019), Загид (03.10.2019), Никита310189 (11.02.2020), Разработчик (12.10.2019), Татьяна NSK (26.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ ИТС-2019: ОКТЯБРЬ*

*ITS1910STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" октябрь 2019
*ITS1910PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" октябрь 2019
*ITS1910AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС- Дополнение к ПРОФ" октябрь 2019

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

5Link (06.01.2021), alexdig (27.11.2019), alsbrix (15.11.2019), AndRus68 (14.01.2020), av8521 (13.11.2019), balazko (06.11.2019), belserv (15.01.2020), bogdanu (29.03.2020), fdump (16.11.2019), FilterDDD (11.11.2019), Green2x2 (17.12.2019), igogo6 (12.01.2020), IronSamael (08.11.2019), jilp78 (26.11.2019), kavasp (16.12.2019), Klissa (15.11.2019), kovsher (29.11.2019), krauz-lk (06.12.2019), kssss (06.11.2019), lara_lara (14.01.2020), MadB (10.11.2019), mars0h0d (15.11.2019), mirage1 (07.11.2019), mrmag_97 (21.11.2019), NickVshor (29.01.2020), nikolay9061 (29.02.2020), olejka_55rus (19.11.2019), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), quillink (12.11.2019), simon_77 (09.11.2019), SympfonyK (14.02.2020), TBoych (06.11.2019), vladli (03.12.2020), Разработчик (06.11.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ 1С:ИТС за НОЯБРЬ-2019*

*ITS1911STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" ноябрь 2019
*ITS1911PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" ноябрь 2019
*ITS1911AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС- Дополнение к ПРОФ" ноябрь 2019

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

aleksmedia (05.12.2019), alexdig (05.12.2019), alsbrix (03.12.2019), AndRus68 (04.12.2019), ARTIST_KIEV (16.12.2019), av8521 (17.12.2019), balazko (04.12.2019), belserv (15.01.2020), bk1975 (19.12.2019), bogdanu (29.03.2020), BruS13 (24.12.2019), dov2705 (27.02.2020), eyuzhakov (26.12.2019), foto (03.12.2019), gfich (25.01.2020), IronSamael (01.12.2019), Jason_X (21.12.2019), just_frag (18.12.2019), klel (02.12.2019), kovsher (15.12.2019), krauz-lk (06.12.2019), lara_lara (14.01.2020), leliksv (12.01.2020), Lordraha (26.12.2019), MadB (01.12.2019), mars0h0d (11.12.2019), mirage1 (02.12.2019), nasimi84 (09.12.2019), NickVshor (29.01.2020), on-lite (13.12.2019), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), owemeska (02.12.2019), soloua (13.12.2019), TBoych (09.12.2019), teilor_ser (09.12.2019), TheHost (08.12.2019), vladli (03.12.2020), webnzero (09.01.2020), werlock (19.12.2019), Алекс211173 (05.12.2019), Никита310189 (26.02.2020), Разработчик (01.12.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*ДИСКИ 1С:ИТС за ДЕКАБРЬ-2019*

*ITS1912STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" декабрь 2019
*ITS1912PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" декабрь 2019
*ITS1912AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС- Дополнение к ПРОФ" декабрь 2019

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

alex125it (28.12.2019), andrevyakin (20.01.2020), andreyho (14.02.2020), AndRus68 (14.01.2020), asd_ (09.01.2020), av8521 (28.12.2019), balazko (27.12.2019), belserv (15.01.2020), Birka (25.02.2020), BlackJockeR (10.01.2020), bogdanu (29.03.2020), byte11 (16.01.2020), crazyvel87 (15.01.2020), DenisSyperUser (30.01.2020), dimanxxxl (28.12.2019), dimkarus (05.07.2020), dmb6083 (13.01.2020), dov2705 (27.02.2020), druslo (04.12.2020), EmoDed (29.12.2019), fisher91 (12.02.2020), gfich (25.01.2020), glavbuh (07.02.2020), igogo6 (12.01.2020), IronSamael (28.12.2019), katy59 (15.01.2020), KiraAZ (14.01.2020), klel (04.01.2020), konan3000 (04.01.2020), kovsher (28.12.2019), kssss (02.01.2020), lara_lara (14.01.2020), leliksv (12.01.2020), lomokat (10.02.2020), m1969 (05.01.2020), m69 (05.01.2020), MadB (28.12.2019), Megabyte1977 (03.01.2020), mirage1 (27.12.2019), nfivysmrhcoymt (18.06.2020), NickVshor (29.01.2020), NicNic (30.12.2019), nikoros52 (28.01.2020), Nouse (28.12.2019), nyaruko.san (15.01.2020), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), sashaorion (17.01.2020), seaeagle (06.01.2020), semen69 (15.01.2020), sforest (21.01.2020), slin-dev (27.12.2019), teilor_ser (28.12.2019), teplijand (11.01.2020), trala (15.01.2020), Vadim.S (14.01.2020), vladli (03.12.2020), webnzero (09.01.2020), werlock (27.12.2019), YANEINDEZID (23.01.2020), Yig (15.01.2020), ZahvatkiN (11.08.2020), zaqxsw2240 (09.01.2020), _Evgeny (27.12.2019), Алекс211173 (27.12.2019), Антонио1 (13.02.2020), влад55 (31.01.2020), Ирина_Е (04.01.2020), Каир (31.12.2019), Куф (13.03.2020), Никита310189 (26.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Диск 1С:ИТС НОЯБРЬ-2019 (Медицина)*
*
ITS1911MED (01 02 03 04 05 06 07)
*
"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

Alerus (21.05.2020), AlexRoad (09.01.2020), alfutina (24.06.2021), Amid74 (20.02.2020), av8521 (16.01.2020), belserv (15.01.2020), BlackJockeR (10.01.2020), bogdanu (29.03.2020), dandox (02.03.2020), den.bubnov.79 (11.02.2020), dov2705 (27.02.2020), dudkined (15.02.2020), gfich (25.01.2020), GRDS (07.02.2020), KiraAZ (14.01.2020), KoMarina100 (31.01.2021), lara_lara (14.01.2020), lenokv (15.12.2020), mrb82 (14.02.2020), Ol103 (19.01.2021), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), pauk7878 (06.01.2020), RubikJan (11.02.2020), Ruus18 (13.02.2020), vashty (30.01.2020), webnzero (09.01.2020), YANEINDEZID (10.01.2020), Yig (15.01.2020), zaqxsw2240 (09.01.2020), Алексей89_1 (13.02.2020), Артём1986 (10.02.2020)

----------


## timurhv

*ITS1910F* Magnet
*ITS1911F* Magnet
*ITS1912F* Magnet

P.S: на одном из дисков 1912 DRM не считался.

----------

asusteh (22.01.2020), dov2705 (27.02.2020), gfich (25.01.2020), GRDS (07.02.2020), Jetberry (18.01.2020), NickVshor (29.01.2020), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), teilor_ser (24.01.2020), Ukei (17.01.2020), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## nem92ks

ITS2001F + ITS2001AUX + ITS2001PROF (второй слой защиты не считался)

----------

AVK_Alex (11.02.2020), daniel0 (11.02.2020), fuser (17.02.2020), GRDS (07.02.2020), MadB (30.01.2020), NickVshor (29.01.2020), orl_vlad72 (05.02.2020), pravel (09.02.2020), qaz12345qaz (08.02.2020), teilor_ser (11.02.2020), Ukei (29.01.2020), werlock (27.02.2020), WowGun (29.01.2020), Разработчик (10.03.2020), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## pravel

> ITS2001F + ITS2001AUX + ITS2001PROF (второй слой защиты не считался)


Этот mds считает
https://dropmefiles.com/86dZ7

----------

bogdanu (29.03.2020), mirage1 (10.02.2020), Nouse (09.02.2020), orl_vlad72 (26.02.2020), teilor_ser (11.02.2020), Ukei (09.02.2020), werlock (27.02.2020), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*ITS2001PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" январь 2020
*ITS2002PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" февраль 2020


*ITS2001AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Дополнение к ПРОФ"  январь 2020
*ITS2002AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Дополнение к ПРОФ"  февраль 2020


*ITS1912BP===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Бюджет" декабрь 2019
*ITS2001BP===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Бюджет" январь 2020
*ITS2002BP===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Бюджет" февраль 2020

*ITS1912MED===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Медицина" декабрь 2019
*ITS2001MED===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Медицина" январь 2020
*ITS2002MED===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Медицина" февраль 2020


*ITS2001STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" январь 2020
*ITS2002STR===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Строительство" февраль 2020

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

89261141392 (28.04.2020), alecseym (24.03.2020), Alexabrus (09.03.2020), ALTEREGO (09.03.2020), AndrewZloy (16.11.2020), ant_f_moro (04.02.2021), Aribett (24.02.2021), av8521 (05.04.2020), azamatnadyrkul (05.05.2020), balazko (09.03.2020), bamov (02.05.2020), BeglecN1 (14.08.2020), bigalexis (22.10.2020), Bladenv (28.01.2021), bolenan (28.04.2020), BPAvel (23.07.2020), brain-5 (25.03.2020), bsfg02 (26.02.2021), butbik (22.09.2021), bvg0987321 (04.06.2020), CbIHok (22.05.2020), chicago555 (21.03.2020), chubarov (14.05.2020), citruss (29.04.2020), Constantin4321 (10.05.2020), dashka___95 (18.06.2021), Daywer (20.09.2021), denismal (21.05.2020), di4fr (03.01.2021), direktor88 (15.03.2020), dov2705 (10.03.2020), ewg.makaroff (14.11.2020), exe-forex (10.12.2020), grayr (19.08.2020), guzel.prog.1c2 (13.09.2021), hardcrab (28.10.2020), IdaCherry (07.03.2021), iggi2pop (22.06.2020), IkarNikolay (01.07.2020), ilizium (04.04.2020), it-zoom (24.06.2020), ivsalov (13.08.2020), i_Virus (25.12.2020), Kintaro (04.12.2020), KiraAZ (21.03.2020), kola011 (01.04.2020), kovsher (09.03.2020), KusKus (19.04.2020), last2015 (24.06.2020), leks-alt (13.03.2020), mars0h0d (10.03.2020), mecker (09.08.2020), miha_n (21.01.2021), mkler (22.11.2020), mlpablo (21.04.2021), mortalcombat (13.03.2020), MWazowski (01.10.2020), navk (24.03.2020), nfs5583 (28.03.2020), nq231066 (11.03.2020), olegb0 (20.05.2020), oleglg (11.04.2021), oleg_step (20.10.2021), Olovein32 (19.05.2020), orl_vlad72 (09.03.2020), ospen (15.05.2020), pa6elz (22.03.2020), pepperz (09.04.2020), pivovr (29.09.2020), pjata4ok (01.01.2022), ppaann (14.03.2020), qaz12345qaz (09.03.2020), rabbits (19.01.2021), raid3000 (27.08.2020), raznovsyako (15.03.2020), rdautov (27.03.2020), renwo (02.07.2020), Rjcnz (31.10.2020), rtsot (15.05.2020), SadoffNik (09.01.2021), sergori (08.08.2020), sibfank (04.06.2020), Sidius (14.10.2020), sintare (26.03.2020), skachkovgd (22.03.2020), skptc (19.03.2020), Skygrav (29.07.2020), slapp75 (29.01.2021), slavakurgan (12.05.2020), Smocker7 (17.02.2021), Svsolov (29.03.2020), teilor_ser (10.03.2020), toling (17.11.2021), tromb (12.03.2020), user1212 (19.05.2020), viktor2009 (03.01.2021), vladli (03.12.2020), vlev (08.10.2020), vsvdv (15.04.2021), wasalx (16.07.2020), werlock (14.03.2020), wlass (26.04.2020), zah011 (15.09.2020), ZahvatkiN (11.08.2020), _vladislav_ (13.09.2021), Алекс211173 (19.03.2020), Владимир07 (27.07.2020), ВуншКинд (27.03.2020), Карин (02.08.2020), Сулейман (17.03.2020), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*ITS2003PROF===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-ПРОФ" март 2020
*ITS2003AUX===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Дополнение к ПРОФ" март 2020
*ITS2003BP===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Бюджет" март 2019
*ITS2003MED===>>>*Магнит на "ИТС-Медицина" март 2020

"Спасибо" не забываем! ;)

----------

3AMOK-TLT (23.03.2021), 415 (13.04.2020), acid_irk (10.02.2021), adain born (29.09.2021), akv77 (30.12.2020), alekzz313 (29.06.2020), alex125it (30.03.2020), alex56565 (06.09.2020), Alexandr2015 (09.12.2020), alfutina (24.06.2021), AllExK (05.06.2020), ALTEREGO (04.04.2020), AndreyVdk (23.06.2020), andrey_z (23.04.2020), AnIr (28.06.2020), Anonymous_Best (06.12.2020), ant_f_moro (04.02.2021), ARJ (30.09.2020), Aurling (21.07.2020), av8521 (05.04.2020), balazko (30.03.2020), bamov (07.06.2020), BeglecN1 (14.08.2020), biyunell (09.11.2021), bogdanu (29.03.2020), BPAvel (23.07.2020), braynd (20.04.2020), brumer (07.05.2020), ceperaii (10.11.2020), cepgik (26.06.2020), cherdantsev (13.06.2020), chicago555 (25.12.2020), chubarov (14.05.2020), CISK91 (13.05.2020), citruss (29.04.2020), Constantin4321 (10.05.2020), CoRpS (01.04.2021), Cybercat (01.07.2021), DAlex13 (09.09.2021), Dantalet (15.06.2020), Daywer (20.09.2021), denismal (21.05.2020), denissimo59 (11.11.2020), Derizer (16.10.2020), DiasA (01.12.2022), Dim112 (18.04.2020), dimkarus (05.07.2020), Dimon72 (03.11.2020), Djfack (04.07.2020), DrugDialer (20.08.2020), EfiopReal (04.06.2020), Elenak71tula (12.04.2020), emilj (22.04.2020), fama (16.07.2020), fastung (25.10.2020), fonekl (14.10.2020), FORCCE (17.05.2020), furyk33 (18.05.2020), garbage_man (14.08.2020), glavbuh (29.04.2020), gododin (12.08.2020), Gold_Warez (11.09.2020), grayr (19.08.2020), GRDS (07.07.2020), heroy (05.06.2020), hotbuh (30.09.2020), IdaCherry (07.03.2021), iggi2pop (22.06.2020), igo131969 (17.04.2020), ilizium (06.04.2020), IronSamael (03.04.2020), kansalainen (09.06.2020), KiraAZ (31.03.2020), klel (27.05.2020), kovsher (29.03.2020), kssss (13.05.2020), KusKus (19.04.2020), Lancepup (24.06.2020), LaQwer (21.05.2020), mac_alice (13.04.2020), magamedqwe1 (25.08.2020), mecker (09.08.2020), Merzz (30.03.2020), miha_n (21.01.2021), mirage1 (29.03.2020), mixon07 (22.05.2021), muhinalex (06.07.2021), mumin (26.07.2020), nedosekin (07.12.2020), nik954 (24.04.2020), ninaorlova2020 (16.09.2020), novches (03.07.2020), nq231066 (02.05.2020), Old Evil (24.06.2020), olegb0 (20.05.2020), orl_vlad72 (31.03.2020), pauk7878 (16.06.2020), pavelp82 (26.08.2021), pepperz (09.04.2020), pravel (24.05.2020), Prontium (11.04.2020), psmmsp (04.06.2020), qaz12345qaz (31.03.2020), renwo (02.07.2020), RomanIF (22.05.2021), Romick (22.05.2020), root7 (13.07.2020), rorist (26.04.2020), rrrang (13.05.2021), rtsot (15.05.2020), rubin2016 (05.05.2020), Ruus18 (04.09.2020), Sanaev (03.06.2021), sega96 (22.01.2021), sensato (28.05.2020), sergi_73 (26.01.2021), serkrn (27.05.2020), sewell (11.06.2020), shamanskiy (07.07.2021), sibfank (04.06.2020), Sidius (14.10.2020), Skygrav (29.07.2020), SkYRaIL (24.06.2020), Smocker7 (17.02.2021), ssv007 (28.10.2021), syrius2006 (26.06.2020), tactic83 (24.05.2020), tania_123 (11.08.2021), TBoych (30.03.2020), teilor_ser (30.03.2020), tempter13 (28.08.2020), timofey2017 (08.05.2020), user1212 (19.05.2020), usru (23.10.2020), uyrikss (15.04.2020), vitamin2010 (29.06.2020), vladli (03.12.2020), vlev (08.10.2020), vp1973 (10.05.2020), VYU (02.02.2021), wasalx (16.07.2020), werlock (09.05.2020), woshou (09.07.2020), wowan_rgsu (20.07.2020), XLeks (09.06.2021), xxr (22.06.2021), yk13 (07.11.2020), Yoda (30.10.2020), Yoops (16.07.2020), zah011 (15.09.2020), ZahvatkiN (11.08.2020), Zanretsu (20.10.2020), zlork (18.12.2020), znh (19.06.2020), Zolders (23.09.2021), Алекс211173 (08.05.2020), Александр_Д (08.12.2020), Андрей007 (06.07.2021), Анна_Опарина (03.04.2020), Виталий001 (04.06.2020), ИгорьСталкер (09.05.2020), кускус (15.02.2021), оорор (11.01.2021), Разработчик (02.04.2020), Штрек (06.05.2020)

----------


## BPAvel

ИТС Бюджет май, июнь, июль 2020
https://yadi.sk/d/rTG6KXvQBKtFJQ

----------

bamov (17.09.2020), bobr007 (29.11.2020), deh4152 (18.12.2020), Dim50 (04.09.2020), Dimon72 (03.11.2020), estruder (12.09.2020), fonekl (07.10.2020), Georgsius (13.12.2020), HuntSM (27.01.2021), ingsad (11.11.2020), izv (15.01.2021), maxmaraman (07.09.2020), pauk7878 (26.07.2020), root7 (23.07.2020), Skygrav (29.07.2020), Smocker7 (17.02.2021), Yoda (16.09.2020), zah011 (15.09.2020), ZahvatkiN (11.08.2020), Zerghhh (01.10.2020), zima3 (21.08.2020), Влад_1 (05.08.2020)

----------

